# Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread



## seabs

*General discussion thread for the weekly NXT TV show.*​


----------



## Jerichoholic1

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Decent NXT this week

Good to have William Regal back on commentary,the best commentator in the WWE right now.

Titus O'Neil should be kept off the mic, he is not great at cutting promos.

The Streak ended! Heath Slater actually won a match!


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Titus O'Neil has to turn into a Terry Tate kind of character


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I wish Percy Watson's offense wasn't so basic... leg lariat, dropkick, enzuigiri, (flying) shoulder tackle, (flying) clothesline...


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Did anyone catch this weeks NXT? I usually skip most parts as I did today, but I'd like to recommend people with a sense of humour watching the promo of Titus O Neil, worst promo of the year contender so far, in a so bad it's hilarious sort of way. Awkward pauses? Check. Wrong intonation? Check. Cracking voice in the midst of a sentences? Check. Weird "insults"? Check. This, ladies and gentleman, makes Morrison look pretty good. Here's the link for all to enjoy, just pure unintentional comedy.


----------



## youssef123

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Loudness said:


> Did anyone catch this weeks NXT? I usually skip most parts as I did today, but I'd like to recommend people with a sense of humour watching the promo of Titus O Neil, worst promo of the year contender so far, in a so bad it's hilarious sort of way. Awkward pauses? Check. Wrong intonation? Check. Cracking voice in the midst of a sentences? Check. Weird "insults"? Check. This, ladies and gentleman, makes Morrison look pretty good. Here's the link for all to enjoy, just pure unintentional comedy.


This is the worst promo of all time, I mean, what the hell was that???!!!
This is why this show suck !


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Kidd and barretta in a tag team: yes. 

These 2 guys had a great match this week, but an absolute silent crowd. Even kaithlyn had his crowd chant. 

Ending the show with a punch in the face of Matt Striker is awesome. Hawkins is my new hero.


----------



## Dalexian

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This week proves yet again, that NXT is the best -wrestling- show in syndication. Even the Divas match was good.

Kidd and Kaitlyn got more crowd reaction than most people do on Raw. 

I just wish Tidus and Young would get off my screen.


....Kidd and Barretta could be the best tag team in the world.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

NXT just doesn't interest me, I like new talent and all but these guys aren't entertaining me so I rarely watch it


----------



## Carlito_mfc

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Another decent show, take out Young/Titus/Watson crap and it was very decent. Great to see Hawkins, Kidd and Baretta getting used and the Creepy Curtis gimmick is awesome.


----------



## joshman82

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

there is a lot of pure talent on the lower half of the roster, they just need to learn how to put it all together. i like kidd as a face, but i wish he hadnt gotten rid of his old hair...it made him stand out...now he looks like any other guy....btw, BLOOD!!!


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Curtis hiding around the corner while Kaitlyn, Maxine and Bateman fought was quality


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*










Gotta love Maxine.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

:lmao I love this show. Amazing.

Kidd/Hawkins was a helluva match, as is to be expected. How are you guys feeling about babyface Kidd? I think there's more potential for him to go somewhere right now in this position to be honest. He doesn't suit the cocky heel character he was play before, it just never really clicked for him. He's more than good enough in the ring to get crowds behind him easily, as was evident in his match this week. He's an exciting and energetic performer, it only makes sense for him to be babyface right now. Really fun match, but that's not a surprise at all.

Bateman/Maxine/Curtis/Kaitlyn is the greatest thing to have ever happened to me. Oh my GOD. Johnny Curtis is amazing. The van, "let's get weird", his wondrously creepy mannerisms... I just can't with him. So excellent. I love how this season has been going on for so long that this love trioctangle has done nothing but shift constantly. Maxine/Hornswoggle/AJ into Maxine/Hornswoggle/AJ/Bateman into Maxine/Bateman/Curtis into Maxine/Bateman/Kaitlyn into Maxine/Bateman/Kaitlyn/Curtis/every single wrestler on the planet. It's so ridiculous and I LOVE IT. 

Kaitlyn/Regal on commentary was really great too. Regal is Regal, obviously, but Kaitlyn's awesome. The main event was pretty much mostly about the love saga, but it was a fun little match too for what it was. And that chocolate brawl at the end... oh Maxine. Love her.


----------



## Daud

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TankOfRate said:


> :lmao I love this show. Amazing.
> 
> Kidd/Hawkins was a helluva match, as is to be expected. How are you guys feeling about babyface Kidd? I think there's more potential for him to go somewhere right now in this position to be honest. He doesn't suit the cocky heel character he was play before, it just never really clicked for him. He's more than good enough in the ring to get crowds behind him easily, as was evident in his match this week. He's an exciting and energetic performer, it only makes sense for him to be babyface right now. Really fun match, but that's not a surprise at all.
> 
> Bateman/Maxine/Curtis/Kaitlyn is the greatest thing to have ever happened to me. Oh my GOD. Johnny Curtis is amazing. The van, "let's get weird", his wondrously creepy mannerisms... I just can't with him. So excellent. I love how this season has been going on for so long that this love trioctangle has done nothing but shift constantly. Maxine/Hornswoggle/AJ into Maxine/Hornswoggle/AJ/Bateman into Maxine/Bateman/Curtis into Maxine/Bateman/Kaitlyn into Maxine/Bateman/Kaitlyn/Curtis/every single wrestler on the planet. It's so ridiculous and I LOVE IT.
> 
> Kaitlyn/Regal on commentary was really great too. Regal is Regal, obviously, but Kaitlyn's awesome. The main event was pretty much mostly about the love saga, but it was a fun little match too for what it was. And that chocolate brawl at the end... oh Maxine. Love her.


This (Y)


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

A disco ball ?? Really? This guy is a genius! It was hilarious.


----------



## Brimstone-x

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Good episode this week. Johnny Curtis is still a creepy bastard, and I'm loving it. Kaitlyn/Regal on Commentary is surprisingly a good team. There was excellent flow between both of them. Obviously Kaitlyn botched a few lines, but thats to be expected.

Also, Slater makes Bateman look good in ring.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

"A real Superstar"...Michael McGillicutty.

That is all.


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

^ I lol'd at that too.


----------



## Camille Léone

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Loudness said:


> Did anyone catch this weeks NXT? I usually skip most parts as I did today, but I'd like to recommend people with a sense of humour watching the promo of Titus O Neil, worst promo of the year contender so far, in a so bad it's hilarious sort of way. Awkward pauses? Check. Wrong intonation? Check. Cracking voice in the midst of a sentences? Check. Weird "insults"? Check. This, ladies and gentleman, makes Morrison look pretty good. Here's the link for all to enjoy, just pure unintentional comedy.


That promo was AWESOME!!! lmaooo "The only unfinished buisiness you got is with you and yo barber."

:krs::krs::krs::krs:

I'm gonna start watching this show now.

This Percy Watson guy. This isn't the same fruity looking guy from 3 years ago is it? WOW he's :-O He musta just turned face.

The Bateman/Curtis Maxine/Kaitlyn storyline is classic. This is better than a lot of Raw so far.






DAMNN @ Maxine. She is sexy! And a natural heel :O The creepy Curtis gimmick is so natural too. Wow. This is much better than Raw. That dresssssssss. Dios mioooooo


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Watch _Full House_ and braid each other's hair. Sweet Meat Bateman. The Kitten Crusher. Small kitchen appliances? I'm not a fan of...children.

Wow, Kaitlyn is fucking awesome. :lmao


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

What channel does this show come on, I never see it anywhere.


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Yes tyson kidd is quite over with this new face gimmick and he continues to win. Next week macguilicutty vs kidd should be good! Maxine and Kaithlyn have more charisma than Eve,Kelly,Alicia fox,Natalya,Bellas,Aksana... Well you see what i mean.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I don't fucking get it. Why can't they book Hawkins and Reks as a genuine threat (or any heels for that matter)? Kidd has an issue with them and can't take care of the two on his own, therefore he _needs_ a partner in Barreta. It should be as simple as that. Instead, what, he beats both guys clean with no trouble whatsoever (Hawkins ejected from ringside, no shenanigans, nothing) and looks strong and mighty alone. They have the perfect foundation to build an actual tag team program on, but as usual, it's pissed and shit on.

"Hi Trent, how're ya healin'? Ah great, I'm doing fine on my own and don't really need you for anything, but let's do that tag team thingy when you get back anyway, just for the lols"

This is the most typical type of modern-day WWE booking, basically Smackdown in a nutshell. This guy is kinda over, he gets a clean win, then something. Maybe a rematch. Long-term does not exist and it's killing the undercard.










FUCK THIS


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



the frenchise said:


> Yes tyson kidd is quite over with this new face gimmick and he continues to win. Next week macguilicutty vs kidd should be good! Maxine and Kaithlyn have more charisma than Eve,Kelly,Alicia fox,Natalya,Bellas,Aksana... Well you see what i mean.


I was just about to say this. I can't believe how over Tyson Kidd is. Maybe they're piped cheers but I doubt they even care enough about NXT to do that. He's way above everyone else on NXT.

Kaitlyn is hot as hell, is strong for her size and her ring work cannot be any worse than Kelly's and Maxine is great all around so I don't see why they're not on the main shows.


----------



## joshman82

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tony Tornado said:


> I was just about to say this. I can't believe how over Tyson Kidd is. Maybe they're piped cheers but I doubt they even care enough about NXT to do that. He's way above everyone else on NXT.
> 
> Kaitlyn is hot as hell, is strong for her size and her ring work cannot be any worse than Kelly's and Maxine is great all around so I don't see why they're not on the main shows.


kid vs reks was a really, really good match. i hope BOTH of them get more opportunities...SOON! 

and kaitlyn is a very fast learner. 

they arent on the main shows because they NEED them on nxt..because so many others just arent ready to even headline nxt.


----------



## Dalexian

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm pretty sure Tyson Kidd is my new favorite wrestler in the WWE. He's been working on his look and mic skills, his ring skills have always been stellar.... I think Kidd vs Bryan would be a dream match (for me).


And god dammit I love Kaitlyn, "Hey, I really like the way that toothpick looks in your mouth..." *Shot to the gut*


----------



## joshman82

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Dalexian said:


> I'm pretty sure Tyson Kidd is my new favorite wrestler in the WWE. He's been working on his look and mic skills, his ring skills have always been stellar.... I think Kidd vs Bryan would be a dream match (for me).
> 
> 
> And god dammit I love Kaitlyn, "Hey, I really like the way that toothpick looks in your mouth..." *Shot to the gut*


i agree 100% with everything right there. although, i feel like i'm the only one who liked the patch kidd had on his head. it made him look different. idk if he'll ever be a world champion, but i think he'll end up being a major player in the company for years to come. 

i wish kaitlyn wasn't as dorky as she is and was a bit more serious, but that may come with time.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



joshman82 said:


> i agree 100% with everything right there. although, i feel like i'm the only one who liked the patch kidd had on his head. it made him look different. idk if he'll ever be a world champion, but i think he'll end up being a major player in the company for years to come.
> 
> i wish kaitlyn wasn't as dorky as she is and was a bit more serious, but that may come with time.


The Tyson Kidd hair patch was a double-edged sword because, sure, it made him stick out, but it also made him a joke. If I ever saw someone with that haircut in real life, I'd think they were the douchiest douche to ever douche. Plus, for the longest time, I thought Kidd was prematurely bald and that was the only hair he had left.

And I'm personally loving dorky Kaitlyn. 1. It shows off her a personality, which I didn't even think she had until now (even though I liked her well enough in the ring). 2.She has a similar sense of humor to me, and now all I want to do is get drunk with her and watch _Full House_. That's a good enough reason for me to like anyone, especially wrestlers.


----------



## TheKman

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Im so sick of Titus right now the guy fucking sucks plan and simple.


----------



## joshman82

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



NikkiSixx said:


> The Tyson Kidd hair patch was a double-edged sword because, sure, it made him stick out, but it also made him a joke. If I ever saw someone with that haircut in real life, I'd think they were the douchiest douche to ever douche. Plus, for the longest time, I thought Kidd was prematurely bald and that was the only hair he had left.
> 
> And I'm personally loving dorky Kaitlyn. 1. It shows off her a personality, which I didn't even think she had until now (even though I liked her well enough in the ring). 2.She has a similar sense of humor to me, and now all I want to do is get drunk with her and watch _Full House_. That's a good enough reason for me to like anyone, especially wrestlers.


which is why kidd would have been an awesome heel! a real heel! 

i like kaitlyn too, but i can't take her as serious of a wrestler...yet, hope they do something that changes that.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This week's show was good. Tyson Kidd proves once again he should be on Smackdown every week and I'm actually excited to see next week's show. They basically said it was a new beginning for NXT so I wonder if they're going to bring some new guys.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hawkins and Reks are awesome.


----------



## Dalexian

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I effing love Maxine. Why in THE HELL is KK on my TV and Maxine is not?


----------



## DT-bomb123

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

It's basically a water down version of ECW without a belt. It's ok,but could be much better


----------



## DT-bomb123

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

It's basically a water down version of ECW without a belt. It's ok,but could be much better


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

That Hoeski chant was awesome. Hope that Hawkins and Reks will get a chance to challenge the tag titles at some point.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Honestly, Hawkins and Reks wipe the floor with Primo & Epico and the Usos. They have so much charisma. Really hope they get a push sometime soon.


----------



## joshman82

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

ok, i like maxine and all, but why the hell does she actually get to display some offense against tamina while natalya can only seem to get a sloppy ass take down and then gets beat with two moves. i'm glad maxine gets air time and ring time, but why does natalya continually get crapped on? just doesn't make sense...but neither does the rest of the diva booking.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Dalexian said:


> This week proves yet again, that NXT is the best -wrestling- show in syndication. Even the Divas match was good.
> 
> Kidd and Kaitlyn got more crowd reaction than most people do on Raw.
> 
> I just wish Tidus and Young would get off my screen.
> 
> 
> ....Kidd and Barretta could be the best tag team in the world.


you do realize that it's piped in noise right?


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



krai999 said:


> you do realize that it's piped in noise right?


they don't bother putting in fake crowd noises on NXT


----------



## Xiphias

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hawkins' off-the-cuff quip to Percy Watson was great - "I loved you in Family Matters"


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Xiphias said:


> Hawkins' off-the-cuff quip to Percy Watson was great - "I loved you in Family Matters"


:lmao

I feel like there's so many memorable quotes every week of NXT. I loved Bateman's "So I guess we're broken up now." at the end of his interaction with Maxine and Johnny Curtis, like even he had no idea what was going on -- everything about that love hexagon (I think?) amuses me to no end.


----------



## Dalexian

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



krai999 said:


> you do realize that it's piped in noise right?


Yep, and they even pipe in the people standing up and clapping when he pulls off impressive offense.


----------



## Daud

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Nxt is getting better


----------



## Jerichoholic1

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Titus O Neil really needs a mouthpiece as he sucks on the mic. They should use Darren Young in that role.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I really hate that Hawkins, Reks and Kidd are on this god-awful show. I hate having to sift through the bullshit with talentless nobodies like O'Neil, Young, Bateman and Curtis to see their matches/promos.


----------



## Venomous

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

So is this show still going or what? Or have they finally pulled the plug?


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Venomous said:


> So is this show still going or what? Or have they finally pulled the plug?


It's still going...


----------



## TheKman

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Something seriously needs to happen on NXT. The biggest storyline was the love triangle between Maxine and co. and that's all but faded out (although they're kinda bringing it back with Kaitlyn). Hell, where's the road to Wrestlemania for NXT?


----------



## KingLeno

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This week's show was pretty good. There appears to be a fued between Tyson Kidd and Michael McGuillicuty in which McG takes offense that Tyson Kidd portrays himself as a Hart while McG flaunts his wrestling lineage, and Tyson struggling to prove that he belongs. This is the kind of storylines that get people interested in characters. Would be a nice lower card feud to be featured on one of the main shows. but NXT is like a house show. if it happened on NXT, then it didn't really happen.


----------



## joshman82

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



KingLeno said:


> This week's show was pretty good. There appears to be a fued between Tyson Kidd and Michael McGuillicuty in which McG takes offense that Tyson Kidd portrays himself as a Hart while McG flaunts his wrestling lineage, and Tyson struggling to prove that he belongs. This is the kind of storylines that get people interested in characters. Would be a nice lower card feud to be featured on one of the main shows. but NXT is like a house show. if it happened on NXT, then it didn't really happen.


in due time they'll be on raw or smackdown. nxt needs kidd on that show to help the younger guys. mcG has gotten a lot better too. these two can put on great matches, but they just need advancement in characters...especially mcG. they'll be alright though.


----------



## Najm al Din

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The Usos were on fire this week. They even got the crowd chanting for them and everything (Which is hard to do with how dead NXT's crowd is). All they need now is a freaking push on Smackdown or something. Make it happen WWE!

Ohh yeah and they won!


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm happy that the real tag teams won this week (usos and hawkins/reks). That was the point of Regal, showing that it's very difficult to work with a partner. So good point. Kidd/McG segment was good, and the hart wannabe thing add something to the feud. The rematch is going to be good. 
The main event was stupid, and they should go with something else to close the show. 
We need new guys in NXT. The FCW roster is full of talents. Make a move wwe.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

McGillicutty was golden on NXT this week. Showed a ton of charisma on the mic in the segment with Kidd, and he got the crowd going as well. Get that man on Smackdown.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> McGillicutty was golden on NXT this week. Showed a ton of charisma on the mic in the segment with Kidd, and he got the crowd going as well. Get that man on Smackdown.


I don't know, still can't buy him no matter what. He tries hard but fails to interest. _It_'s just not there. At least he didn't deliver another GENESIS, which was a relief. Still, bleh as bleh gets.

Enjoyed this week's "Tribute to the Tags" show. I'd pay money for a proper Usos vs. Hawkins/Reks feud for the titles.


----------



## Jerichoholic1

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I liked that every match was a tag team match this week, was a nice twist and teams like the Usos and Hawkins and Reks should be used more to help save the Tag team division.

The Tyson Kidd and Michael McGillicutty,it is a good angle and their match last week was good. Kidd is incredibly underrated in the WWE.

Also where is Trent Barreta? Is he injured?


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

McGillicutty needs a flannel shirt and an axe. Every time I see him, I can't help thinking that.


----------



## Crowl

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I wish they would make it official that this is the nextgen show as then they could bring on a bunch more to give it a proper roster that would be put over well by Regal etc and most would benefit from more tv time than a rare smackdown appearance, even give the show it's own title or rename the us title as the next tv title as there would be a chance of an ic title bout every ppv then.

Here's hoping that the tag show isn't the last themed one they have, introduce other types so these younger wrestlers get to hone their craft further.


----------



## Jerichoholic1

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Decent show this week.

-:lmao at Maxine giving Regal a foot massage while he was on commentary.

-The Uso's are actually over on NXT for NXT standards!

-Tyson Kidd and McGillicutty i thought was a good match, looking forward to match three.

-Maxine - "Why do you have Chloroform"

Johnny Curtis - "Why don't i have Chloroform" :lmao Johnny Curtis is awesome.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Curtis disposing of Striker's lifeless body is probably the best thing ever, anywhere.

I like how the rebuild of NXT is shaping up: more feuds, backstage segments and *gasp* exclusive video packages.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The McGillicutty vs Kidd match even got a video package. Looks like someone actually cares about NXT which is a great thing.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Curtis is such funny fucking guy. I loved it when he knocked out Striker with the chloroform, and instead of watching him he chases after Alcia with chloroform in hand! :lmao 

Curtis, Maxine, McGillicutty, and Kidd is making the show worth watching.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Regal was the fucking greatest this week. Laughed so much at the Nash dig during the Hawkins match and the Reks/Watson match was something else for the sideshow. Striker being taken out by chloroform and then stuffed in a box was so bonkers it was great even if they never wrapped the angle up on the show.*


----------



## Jerichoholic1

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Decent show this week. There was only two matches because of Mania build but that could have been expected. Seeing Hunico on NXT was weird but his match with Bateman was okay. 

The Titus O Neil vs Jey Uso match was alright considering it had Titus O Neil in it!


----------



## N-Zone

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hunico vs. Bateman this week was a pretty good match, although the finish was bizarre. Bateman hits a near-botched suicide dive onto Camacho for absolutely no reason at all, then goes into the ring to get hit with the Olympic Slam and pinned clean. Just came off odd really. Hunico's promo where he said "I'm here to take over NXT, or whatever the hell this show is" before throwing the microphone down was pretty funny.

The backstage segment was pretty good. Credit to the NXT writer (i'm convinced it's just one dude writing the show at this point) for fitting pretty much all his roster into it. Titus O'Neil is really starting to shine in backstage segments, dude's actually pretty funny as a goofy heel. Who'da thunk it?


----------



## The XL

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tarfu said:


> Curtis disposing of Striker's lifeless body is probably the best thing ever, anywhere.
> 
> I like how the rebuild of NXT is shaping up: more feuds, backstage segments and *gasp* exclusive video packages.


Yep. Everybody has a feud, and the storylines and matches are very good. Honestly, it's a better and more entertaining show than Raw. The writers on NXT must be different than the ones on Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

id like to see a tournament or something where the winner gets a roster spot on raw. Have regal in a backstage segment on raw with Johnny, with johnny saying he wants the best guy on nxt so regal has a tournament or something. The show is good with storylines but they need something to fight over too.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

"Tamina, I got reservations at McDonald's!"

I didn't think it was possible, but I was just entertained by a Darren Young segment. Wow.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Titus O Neill is hilarious


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



ecabney said:


> Titus O Neill is hilarious


Heel Titus O'Neil is one of the best things on NXT at the moment. The dude is too funny.






"Cos I'm a PLAYA. From the HIMALAYAAAAAASSSS"


----------



## N-Zone

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This week's show was pretty good. I enjoyed the Striker kidnapping antics, the Kidd/McGillicutty match was pretty good, Watson/Curtis was passable and Titus O'Neil continues to be hilarious in backstage segments.

That last part still feels strange to me but seriously, Titus has actually started to show some worth as a goofy heel.


----------



## Outlaw91

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Kidd and McGillicutty should wrestle in the midcard of Raw or SD.These two really impressed me in the last weeks.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Holy shit that submission Kidd used was badass! Also gotta love McGuillicutty's impression of Kidd saying "I want a rematch" while it shows Kidd saying it in that recap. They need more feuds like this for sure.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Good show this week. I liked everyone, even Titus O'Neill.

Curtis/Watson, Kidd/McGillicutty and Maxine wearing that tight dress were the highlights of the show for me.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*










NXT > everything


----------



## Korvin

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

NXT is more entertaining this week than Smackdown. It is like they finally are getting the show clicking again.

The Striker kidnapping storyline, the Kidd/McGillicutty fued, Percy showing some aggression, all of it I found entertaining.

Bateman and Kaitlyn should have been paired up a long time ago.


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Outlaw91 said:


> Kidd and McGillicutty should wrestle in the midcard of Raw or SD.These two really impressed me in the last weeks.


Agreed. The storyline and matches between these two has been great, and both of them has impressed me to. Tyson Kidd should in my opinion be on smackdown every week, this guy always deliveres great matches, when given time


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Maxine and Curtis are the bomb


----------



## joshman82

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Outlaw91 said:


> Kidd and McGillicutty should wrestle in the midcard of Raw or SD.These two really impressed me in the last weeks.


agreed 100%. instead, they bring back a-train on raw. and on smackdown we had a bunch of legends( i love the legends but i feel they should have done this prior to WM) taking up time. now i get ryback because he's new....ish. 

all that being said however, i fear tyson will be stuck on superstars and nxt for a long time. they kind of need him on there to help the newer guys.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I marked for the Hart Lock. That is all.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

McGillicutty has impressed the hell out of me and seems to be very comfortable in the ring right now. Tyson Kidd is good as always.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Kidd would be a top guy already if he wrestled under a mask like Mysterio or Sin Cara. The mask would add the charisma/intrigue that Kidd just naturally doesn't have.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

NXT is pretty awesome atm. Loving Kidd, McGillicuty,Hawkins and Reks. Also Regal is epic as always.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Lololololol NXT is fucking hilarious. The backstage skits that last like 5 minutes with random people just walking in is fucking brilliant. I've only watched this week and last week, but i'm really enjoying it. Johnny Curtis is fucking weird but him and Maxine are a cool couple. Reks and Hawkins are hilarious, but can someone tell me why the hell they kidnapped Matt Striker? William Regal is awesome as usual, and Derrick Bateman's facial expressions crack me up. I wish RAW and SmackDown were this entertaining. 

Oh, I almost forgot, the Titus O'Neal and Tamina thing is kinda funny.


----------



## Swark

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Why don't they give McG and Kidd a ppv match, just show one of 'dem video packages and have Regal on commentary for the match and you have a great opening match.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Fargerov said:


> Lololololol NXT is fucking hilarious. The backstage skits that last like 5 minutes with random people just walking in is fucking brilliant. I've only watched this week and last week, but i'm really enjoying it. Johnny Curtis is fucking weird but him and Maxine are a cool couple. *Reks and Hawkins are hilarious, but can someone tell me why the hell they kidnapped Matt Striker? *William Regal is awesome as usual, and Derrick Bateman's facial expressions crack me up. I wish RAW and SmackDown were this entertaining.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot, the Titus O'Neal and Tamina thing is kinda funny.


Oh, as ridiculous as it all is, I can actually explain this in a "logical" way! First Johnny Curtis chloroformed ("Why do you have chloroform?" "Why don't I have chloroform?") Striker accidentally -- he and Maxine meant to take Josh Matthews out so she could get closer to Regal but, clearly, failed -- so he hid him in a container (as you do). Then Reks and Hawkins kidnapped Striker's lifeless body and tried to use it as blackmail on Johnny and Maxine to get them (or really just Maxine, given her "abilities") to get Regal to stop picking on them, but since none of these characters are really smart enough to get how blackmail works, well, you saw the episode lol.


----------



## FlyinStyles

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I just started watching this on Hulu and I quite honestly love it. I wish it would come back to real TV. Kidd and McGillicuty are very good and always produce quality matches. I also like the Uso's feud with Titus and Darren Young. I like what they're doing here


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I just started watching this week's episode, but I'm already dying at the fact that now there's a 'Previously on NXT' (and I hate that I know it's an intentional parody of the _Glee_ previouslies) in the beginning. This show. :lmao


----------



## N-Zone

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



NikkiSixx said:


> I just started watching this week's episode, but I'm already dying at the fact that now there's a 'Previously on NXT' (and I hate that I know it's an intentional parody of the _Glee_ previouslies) in the beginning. This show. :lmao


I'm with you, the intro was absolute gold. Love little things like that, nice to see someone putting the effort in.

This week's show was probably one of the funnest NXT's ever. The Hawkins-Reks match was well-worked and the crowd got into it because of the firing stipulation. Striker as the referee was well done, and the promos beforehand and after were really good too.

The Curtis-Maxine stuff was pretty funny. This exchange between Bateman and Regal was awesome during the Maxine/Kaitlyn match too:

Regal: "I'm not a big fan of you Bateman, I'd be happy to fire you!"
Bateman: "No one is, no one's a fan of me. I'm a fan of you though Regal! I used to like playing as you on WCW/nWo Revenge!"

Also the Titus/Darren Young segment where they put aside their differences to dance and celebrate over being drafted to Smackdown was hilarious. 

Great stuff really, I love the seperate little universe that is NXT.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Yeah, NXT is definitely my favorite weekly WWE show nowadays. I hope this madness never ends.


----------



## Ron Swanson

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

its great that the concept of the show is these guys all want to get off NXT. I think this show could use a title.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Ron Swanson said:


> its great that the concept of the show is these guys all want to get off NXT. I think this show could use a title.


 It's hard to have a title on the show considering it means nothing towards the major shows. However, I wouldn't mind seeing the tag team titles defended, or simply the tag team champions on that show. The WWE tag team titles could be what they all want because it lands them a shot on one of the main two shows. It's a title that is hardly on the either shows, and it gives the show a title to want to have. That way you don't have to create another title for the WWE not to really use.

I wouldn't mind the NXT show bringing back The King of The Ring tournament to its show. The idea is that the show would hold 4 King of the Ring tournaments. However, the stipulation would have to be that someone has to win the match. Meaning if there is a time limit draw, match continues however, if there is no time the match is scheduled for next week. What this does is help create feuds, and keeps the tournament going on longer. 

After 4 tournaments are done, and there are 4 winners of each tournament. They all battle it out in a final four set up, with the final two squaring off in the same night. As soon as all 4 King of the ring tournaments are done, you would then start the qualifying matches again, or just the tournaments in general. The concept here is that 4 King of the Ring tournaments won't happen over night. The stipulation of there having to be a winner gets very interesting.

Add in a schedule time limit, and you have a reason for an easy rematch. I would schedule 10 minute matches. Realistically, you could have 3 of the 4 matches done with one of the matches, or feuds at that point are still looking to have a winner. The 2nd King of the Ring can't start until the first all over. Meaning a show of NXT may only have one KOTR tourney match left, and the rest of the show are just regular matches, or qualifying matches for the second round, or what ever round is next. 

The winner of the final four receives a "Ring" that grants them an open contract to either Smackdown, or Raw. Like I said this King of the Ring tournament would take time, and you could really push for character enhancement during the completion of each tournament. The "must be a winner" concept pushes the notion of the chance to a possible match again next week, and even the following week after that. This doesn't rule out matches that will end within the 10 minute time limit.


----------



## Dalexian

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

US/Diva/Tag/IC titles could be used as a stepping stone onto the main roster. Beat the title holder, you go to Smackdown, and the loser goes back to NXT. You could get some great feuds out of that.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This show is so weird and messed up that it is perhaps the best WWE show. If only it was a 2 hour show would lol.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Kidd vs Hennig feud needs to be on SD


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



ecabney said:


> Kidd vs Hennig feud needs to be on SD


No, it doesn't. The Smackdown writers would just screw it up and/or give it two minutes every other week. NXT needs a spot on US TV. It's easily the best written WWE show from week-to-week.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Johnny Curtis trying to help Maxine hit on Scott Armstrong (and failing, of course). This show is a beautiful thing. :lmao


----------



## TheKman

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I swore JTG would never get "TV" time again


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This week's NXT was brilliant. I can't believe a 40 minute show with a bunch of nobodies is 10 times more entertaining than most RAWs and Smackdowns. The backstage segments are always funny, the commentary is actually good and everyone manages to display their personality which is something that is seriously lacking on the main shows. Their relationships and history with each other doesn't just disappear on the next week's show and that's very refreshing. There's also no stupid lame comedy, the Divas are beautiful and entertaining and even the segments with Hornswoggle are okay.

-I don't understand why JTG is always the first name mentioned in "who should be fired" threads. He made Bateman look really good and sold his crappy finisher better than everyone not named Ziggler could.
-The divas match was okay. The newer divas like Kaitlyn and Maxine could use some help and working with Natalya is probably the best training they could have. I think Maxine got hurt at the end but hopefully is something minor because she's currently my favourite diva.
-Great main-event match with Tyson Kidd and Johnny Curtis. Please go see it.

Striker mentioned that there will be some debuts in the coming weeks and I know most FCW wrestlers would prefer to be on RAW and Smackdown but if NXT is like this every week I wouldn't mind seeing guys like Seth Rollins and Ohno become part of this show. Very good episode overall.


----------



## TheKman

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I would enjoy some debuts on NXT, its just that the problem would be potentially burying anyone that is on there for more than a week


----------



## N-Zone

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

NXT continued its roll of great stuff this week. The rotating commentary booth of Matt Striker and guest commentator was pretty cool. I thought Michael McGillicutty was particularly good on commentary, putting over his feud with Kidd, putting over others feuds like Cena vs. Lesnar, having good banter back-and-forth with Striker and just generally getting some funny one-liners in.

The reason I love NXT is because of the character development everyone on the roster receives and that continued this week. The Diva's match had a reason behind it and was pretty good by the division's standards. Johnny Curtis helped being on commentary.

The main event between Tyson Kidd and Curtis was a great match too. Well worth checking out.

I also agree that JTG sold Bateman's Man-Tastic finisher better than I've ever seen. He made it look awesome by spiking on his head like that.


----------



## OKWhatMe

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

McGillicutty on commentary was a pleasant surprise. He was so relaxed and natural compared to the guy trying way too hard back when he had the tag belts with Otunga. Is there a "Tyson Kidd's tag team partner curse" in the works?


----------



## NinjaAstronaut

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

JTG was good and he sold that finisher great


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



NinjaAstronaut said:


> JTG was good and he sold that finisher great


True. and he executed a couple of impressive moves perfectly!


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

nxt was great this week


----------



## Jerichoholic1

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Enjoyable episode again this week, NXT is fast becoming one of the best weekly wrestling shows around.

-Having Striker back on commentary was good and having guest commentators every match kept things interesting, McGillicutty was really good and Johnny Curtis is awesome.

-JTG sold Bateman's finisher well, he is good to have around to put over talent.

-The diva's match was enjoyable, I would like to see Tamina with the title soon. 

-Curtis/Kidd was a really good main event,both should be regulars on Raw or Smackdown.

-Striker saying that there will be debuts over the next few weeks on NXT has me looking forward to next week, Will be good to see some FCW guys stepping up.


----------



## Korvin

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

There were a few botches in the Divas match, but other than that it was a good show. JTG did sell that finisher well. I'm looking forward to the next several weeks of FCW guys being moved up to NXT. I bet that Xavier Woods will be one of them.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Another great episode of NXT. Good matches, Tyson Kidd vs Johnny Curtis was very good, not least because of McGillicutty's awesome commentary. The segments were funny and nothing was particularly offensive, aside from Tamina's continued push that she does not deserve in any way. Oh, and Hornswoggle, but he's offensive in a way that doesn't need to be spoken anymore, it's just assumed.

What is it with JTG appearing very rarely, everyone expecting him to job hard (myself included) and he actually impresses? The way he sold the Man-tastic was incredible.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Tyson Kidd has what it it takes to be a great upper-card face in the future.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Shocked that JTG seemed at least decent in the ring. Also that Johnny Curtis/Tyson Kidd was a great wrestling match. NXT is a great wrestling show.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

JTG gets way more crap than is warranted. The guy is a solid worker. Sure, I hate(d) his ridiculous, stereotype gimmick, but he was having actual character development on NXT for a while (until he disappeared). I'm not going to lose any sleep if he gets released, but he's pretty good at making his opponents look good in the ring.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Glad to see JTG back in his gear, and he sold that finisher very well. Took him right out of his do rag lol. Tyson vs Curtis was a solid and enjoyable match, more proof that Tyson is like the best in ring worker in the biz. Not gonna take anything from Johnny thou, at first glance, this weird guy that he's playing, is great. Also good in the ring imo. Also...

Maxine and Nattie. :agree:


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Tyson kidd delivers again and props to Curtis they both contributed to a great match.


----------



## Arcade

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Nice in ring work by Tyson Kidd, and nice submission finisher as well.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

JTG is like Chris Masters, greatly improved in the ring, but nobody cares enough to notice anymore because he was jobbed out for so long/remembered for being shitty (as they say about first impressions...)


----------



## MonsterK

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Finally started watching this show. It was ok, I guess. Needs more Maxine though. I know she was on screen for like half of the show, but still. Big minus for Striker not giving her the head set. Ugh, had to listen to McGillicutty when Maxine was right there! They should just cancel the matches and have 45 mins of backstage drama (involving Maxine).

Bateman and Curtis are cool too.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Bateman, and Curtis are both performing well. This may sound weird, but I think Bateman needs long tights, and not trunks. I know most don't see attire as a big deal, but sometimes I think how a wrestler presents himself has some adverse affect ranging from miniscule to profound. In any case I just think he should go about changing his "look". Curtis is becoming more, and more comfortable in front of a character. Curtis will be a major name in the WWE its just better to let him mature over in character through time. It's good to know neither gentlemen has been forced fed to us, or even regarded highly about as much as other stars like Ambrose, Kidd, or Cesaro.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

They should throw the old TV title in the NXT mix.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



wkdsoul said:


> They should throw the old TV title in the NXT mix.


 I feel as though NXT should have brought back The King of the Ring tourney in which they all compete for a ring. A brass ring to be exact. Once there is a winner of the ring, they are now allowed to show up on Raw, or Smackdown to receive a contract to either show. Once they lose that ring another tournament for The King of the Ring starts again. This would be a great way to cycle talent from NXT, and FCW.


----------



## Iceman.

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hope something happens with Hawkins & Reks this week


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm more excited to be going to NXT tonight than to Smackdown. The same applies to the Raw I attended last night.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*NXT: Redemption will continue tonight with week 61 being taped. Per an announcement from Matt Striker last week, it's likely that we will see several new talents debut on this week's episode.*


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Regal*: Are you taking your duties as Johnny Curtis' manager seriously?
*Maxine*: Nope.

:lmao How can this show be so entertaining? And another question, regarding Alicia Fox specifically -- WHY? Just... WHY?

#SaveReksAndHawkins


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I think the whole Riley/Percy/McGillicutty angle is going to lead to a debut. We didn't see any "new talents" but the mystery attacks might've been done by a new or returning Superstar.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Good episode this week. Does anyone else think Maxine might be turning face? on commentary she said something like "next week you will see a new Maxine"


----------



## Mr. Saintan

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

My guess from the JTG/Alicia Fox segment is that he will be debuting a new look sooner than later (if he's not released 1st). Hopefully it leads to more than just being jobber fodder.


----------



## Lallin92

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TempestH said:


> I think the whole Riley/Percy/McGillicutty angle is going to lead to a debut. We didn't see any "new talents" but the mystery attacks might've been done by a new or returning Superstar.


I hope it's Kassius Ohno (Chris Hero). He bragged about his kicks in a promo in FCW. Mayby he is the one running around kicking everyone in the knee


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Lallin92 said:


> I hope it's Kassius Ohno (Chris Hero). He bragged about his kicks in a promo in FCW. Mayby he is the one running around kicking everyone in the knee


I think this is just Hornswoggle's return to full-time in-ring competition. He kicks them where he can.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TempestH said:


> I think the whole Riley/Percy/McGillicutty angle is going to lead to a debut. We didn't see any "new talents" but the mystery attacks might've been done by a new or returning Superstar.


That's exactly what I think it's leading up to. Ambrose will probably be the guy who will make his NXT debut. There really isn't a spot for him on Raw or Smackdown, so NXT seems to be where he'll land.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



CaptainObvious said:


> That's exactly what I think it's leading up to. Ambrose will probably be the guy who will make his NXT debut. There really isn't a spot for him on Raw or Smackdown, so NXT seems to be where he'll land.


That'd make sense, but I don't think it'd benefit Ambrose to debut on NXT. Not enough people watch it. Even though he'd make the perfect storyline attacker, he should be debuting on the main shows to make an impact. If the storyline does lead to a debut, I could see it being Bray Wyatt/Husky Harris as the attacker. He's been in FCW long enough now and is probably due a re-debut.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



CaptainObvious said:


> That's exactly what I think it's leading up to. Ambrose will probably be the guy who will make his NXT debut. There really isn't a spot for him on Raw or Smackdown, so NXT seems to be where he'll land.


Ambrose on NXT? Have you gone mad?

I think is going to be Husky Harris with his new Bryan Waytt character along with Cottonwood.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

NXT would have been better this week if they hadn't pretended like Reks and Hawkins weren't there until the moment Regal had them thrown out. Reks, in particular, was quite active during the show. There was a loud "Regal Sucks" chant. Of course, the fans didn't seem to know what was going on with current storylines for Smackdown (let alone NXT), but it was still hilarious to hear the live crowd side with Reks and Hawkins.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

i guess the new talents are debuting after the rumored roster cuts happen this month


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I really hate Curtis. The guy just sounds to forced. Not to mention he looks out of shape compared to his NXT 4 days.

Tyson Kidd is so underrated and underused is not even funny. 

The tag match on the show was solid. A-Ry should stay on NXT in my opinion. He'll be allowed to use the mic more frequently and he'll be used in constant backstage segments. Afterwards he can move up on Smackdown.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Mr. Saintan said:


> My guess from the JTG/Alicia Fox segment is that he will be debuting a new look sooner than later (if he's not released 1st). Hopefully it leads to more than just being jobber fodder.


Psst.



Spoiler: JTG's new look



http://www.wwe.com/superstars/jtg

It's been on his profile a while now since he debuted it on the intl tour. Or, who knows, maybe we'll get something completely different.



Anyway I'm digging the thing with Fox, something different to the thug character. A couples feud with Bateman & Kaitlyn on the horizon. Also the WHO DUN IT storyline is intriguing. A debut build without the old vignettes-n-squashes cliché is something I've been craving.


----------



## Mr. Saintan

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tarfu said:


> Psst.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: JTG's new look
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/jtg
> 
> It's been on his profile a while now since he debuted it on the intl tour. Or, who knows, maybe we'll get something completely different.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm digging the thing with Fox, something different to the thug character. A couples feud with Bateman & Kaitlyn on the horizon. Also the WHO DUN IT storyline is intriguing. A debut build without the old vignettes-n-squashes cliché is something I've been craving.


My fault. I meant on tv. I saw his "Kofi Reks" attire in a squash match on Youtube. Hopefully Alicia will design some different ones, seeing as she does her own.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Tyson kidd on fine form again,does he ever have a bad match? He is far too good for NXT/Superstars.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Maxine*: And Tami? Can I call you Tami?
*Tamina*: No, you can't call me Tami.

Amd then she continues to call her Tami. :lmao Loving the new Maxine already.


----------



## ironcladd1

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Going by today's episode, it looks like Bateman is the guy attacking people backstage. I think he faked his attack and threw the sunglasses on the ground.


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

JTG's new look could not be more Jay Lethal even if he tried.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm pretty sure someone from WWE reads these online forums. Reks and Hawkins said NXT was becoming a hit show or something like that and certainly that's because of the good reception the episodes have been getting lately on the Internet because I'm pretty sure the viewership didn't increase.

Another good episode this week. I laughed when Striker referred to Hawkins in a suit as Terra Ryzing.
If Johnny Curtis had been given this gimmick when he was supposed to debut on Smackdown instead of that stupid visual pun gimmick he would still be on Smackdown today and probably over too. Plenty of good characters on NXT right now. Whoever writes this show is doing a good job.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



ironcladd1 said:


> Going by today's episode, it looks like Bateman is the guy attacking people backstage. I think he faked his attack and threw the sunglasses on the ground.


Is not Batemen look at the wall while he's recovering. There is a shadow.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

It's Husky Harris.


----------



## Dalexian

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I think that Maxine is the biggest draw for me on this show. 

She's good in the ring, has great attire, has above-average mic skills, and I genuinely care more about her character than I do almost anyone else in the WWE at the moment.

She should be where Eve is... hands down.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I think the JTG/Alicia pairing has some potential. JTG needed a reboot and ditching his played out Cryme Tyme look might just be enough. He's much improved in the ring, but people can't get past his past - sort of like Chris Masters.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tony Tornado said:


> I'm pretty sure someone from WWE reads these online forums. Reks and Hawkins said NXT was becoming a hit show or something like that and certainly that's because of the good reception the episodes have been getting lately on the Internet because I'm pretty sure the viewership didn't increase.


I do think viewership has gradually increased over the last six months. I'm not saying it's a big change, but at least it's on the upswing. I'd say you're correct about someone from the WWE popping by once in a while though. Or at least if they're not actually coming here, they're being informed of stuff being posted here. Things like Twitter make that sort of information easy to pass along, and a few WWE employees are pretty approachable.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Wow, JTG look is so fresh and new. It is obvious that now he can point out more.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Suit-up Reks & Hawkins working for the evil Big Johnny. I thought this shit couldn't get any better, it just got. I wonder if the guy kneekapping people is somehow involved in their scheme and they're hunting him just to trick us. Can't wait for next week. 

If I could kiss the writers I would.


----------



## BennyBackBreaker

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

is it just me, or does NXT seem to be more than a little awesome?


----------



## Korvin

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

They managed to find another good storyline after the kidnapping thing. I'm liking this "who is doing it" thing. ...and it can easily be a guy from the outside (like Ambrose or Bray Wyatt) since John L. is making decisions for NXT.

I was a little disappointed because there wasn't a new guy on the show like Regal has been claiming that he has been scouting, but maybe next week.

I honestly liked the old look of JTG more. Now he just has the trunks and vest like any other guy.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

NXT has been far better than Raw/Smackdown on an almost weekly basis for most of this year. The few times I've gone to Smackdown events, I've been more excited about watching the NXT taping than the Smackdown ones.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

It says something when the most entertaining parts of NXT are the nxt GM and the security.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



-Extra- said:


> It says something when the most entertaining parts of NXT are the nxt GM and the security.


It tells me that Regal should be doing commentary on more shows and that Reks/Hawkins should be Tag Champs. Reks and Hawkins got a surprisingly face reaction at the show in Toledo (the one where they bought tickets and were thrown out). My favorite part of that show was Reks waving around his "Regal Sucks" sign and getting the crowd to chant (which did not make it onto the actual show, unfortunately).


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> It tells me that Regal should be doing commentary on more shows and that Reks/Hawkins should be Tag Champs. Reks and Hawkins got a surprisingly *face reaction* at the show in Toledo (the one where they bought tickets and were thrown out). My favorite part of that show was Reks waving around his "Regal Sucks" sign and getting the crowd to chant (which did not make it onto the actual show, unfortunately).


Not nearly as surprising as the face reaction JTG got in my opinion...


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Well, JTG used to be a face and hasn't been on tv much since then. I noticed that a lot of the fans in Toledo didn't seem up to date with their wrestling knowledge of anything that hasn't been on Raw.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Another great week of NXT awesomeness.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm interested to see the security role more. It is certainly different from recent WWE gimmicks. It would be cool to see them act as Big Johnny's security on Raw too.


----------



## Moto

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'd take Maxine over Eve any day of the week. She's better in the ring and on mic.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/68...to-its-own-tapings-moving-to-florida.html?p=1

I hope whoever made this decision gets hit by a bus. 

NXT was the only consistently good show the WWE was putting out and the primary reason was the writing. I can say with 100% certainty that the main NXT writer is no longer in charge.

I actually enjoy FCW and was hoping it would receive some improvements, but at the expense of the WWE's best show.


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/68...to-its-own-tapings-moving-to-florida.html?p=1
> 
> I hope whoever made this decision gets hit by a bus.
> 
> NXT was the only consistently good show the WWE was putting out and the primary reason was the writing. I can say with 100% certainty that the main NXT writer is no longer in charge.
> 
> I actually enjoy FCW and was hoping it would receive some improvements, but at the expense of the WWE's best show.


I think we'll need to make a thread for this... This is both bigger than FCW and NxT!

I'm not as much dissapointed as I'm intrigued by this change...


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

On one hand, I like the idea of FCW getting a bump. On the other hand, the NXT cast (writers and performers) have been busting their asses to put out the best WWE show going for months now. I know the lead writer is off the project (which all but kills it for me), but what's going to happen to the people ON NXT now? They're pretty much the only people on the roster I've had any reason to care about this year. It's a total buzzkill with absolutely no conclusions to any ongoing storylines (not that Vince and Co care about that).


----------



## OKWhatMe

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

So this Tuesday they film NXT at Smackdown. Assuming next week's NXT is filmed on Thursday at Full Sail, what happens next Tuesday at 7:00? An hour's worth of dark matches?


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Lately, NXT is better and more interesting than Smackdown. They have storylines, better wrestlers (Kidd, Hawkins etc.) and Striker and Regal on commentary. I think that they should add a brand exclusive NXT champion, this could be interesting.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Latest show was a huge disappointment. I know it was the 'last NXT' but wrapping up storylines? Nah. We'll just have Hawkins and Reks job to Zeke and Khali, two people who are never on the show and we won't have any angles, any segments, any mic time, any Striker.

Sadly, I can't help but feel quite a few NXT regulars will be getting fired in the coming weeks.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Weak NXT this week. Maxine looked really good as usual but why did she change her ring attire? Hopefully it's because she forgot to pack it because her previous one was really sexy and original and made her stand out.

No backstage segments, Khali being horrible all over Hawkins and Reks... Let's hope tommorow's tapings for the new show are promising.

Just one more thing, Kaitlyn's theme song is hilariously awful.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Saw the Kassius Ohno vs. Seth Rollins match for the FCW title. As good of a 10-15 minute FCW match as your going to get. Rollins makes for a great champion and out of the two Rollins looks like the star but Ohno will have a bright future as well. Ohno just needs to cut out the flipping clothesline out of his move set before Undertaker sees one of his matches and he goes into the dog house upon arrival onto the main roster.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tony Tornado said:


> Weak NXT this week. Maxine looked really good as usual but why did she change her ring attire? Hopefully it's because she forgot to pack it because her previous one was really sexy and original and made her stand out.
> 
> No backstage segments, Khali being horrible all over Hawkins and Reks... Let's hope tommorow's tapings for the new show are promising.
> 
> Just one more thing, Kaitlyn's theme song is hilariously awful.


I'm not optimistic. While I imagine it can't be put together worse than this travesty of a "show," I don't imagine the writers will be the same. Also, Triple H (and possibly Vince) will have a bigger hand in it, and we all know what they've done to Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

NXT is going to be ruined. What a shame.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Khali and Zeke beat Hawkins and Reks? Is like Vince is saying Fuck You to the tag team division


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Motosama said:


> I'd take Maxine over Eve any day of the week. She's better in the ring and on mic.


I'll take 'em both, I'm hardcore. :ass

Seriously though, watching NXT yesterday made me a sad panda. All the wonderful storylines and character development, flushed down the drain for something likely to be less. It's an upgrade for FCW, but a huge loss for current WWE low-card talent and NXT fans.


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Xist2inspire said:


> I'll take 'em both, I'm hardcore. :ass
> 
> Seriously though, watching NXT yesterday made me a sad panda. All the wonderful storylines and character development, flushed down the drain for something likely to be less. It's an upgrade for FCW, but a huge loss for current WWE low-card talent and NXT fans.


Do we know if the current NxT talent is going to part of the new NxT?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

What the fuck happend to NXT?


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

triple threat was really good


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The person booking this week ought to be shot. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Phil5991 said:


> Do we know if the current NxT talent is going to part of the new NxT?


•People like Maxine, Kaitlyn, Curtis, Reks & Hawkins likely will. Those are all people who could slither their way onto the main roster. 

•McGillicutty, Watson and Bateman are headed for a fall. I can't see WWE giving those guys the spotlight over some of the FCW talent. 

•Kidd, Riley, Tatsu, and JTG are in trouble. They were sent to NXT because there was no place for them on either Raw or SD, but they carved out a space for themselves on NXT. Now they're looking at having to start all over, with guys who WWE probably has more faith in. Don't be surprised if WWE decides to just cut their losses.


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This was the first time in a long time that I watched NXT, and for the most part I liked it.

- Johnny Curtis vs. Percy Watson was a half way decent match. Johnny Curtis' finishing move is pretty awesome. 

- I thought it was stupid that Khali and Jackson went over Reks and Hawkins. This was the worst part of the show.

- Maxine vs. Kaitlyn was pretty good for a diva's match. A little sloppy but I would expect that from the diva's. I like Kaitlyn's set up and finishing move. It was nice to see something original from a diva. 

- The Triple Threat match was fantastic. I was surprised to see how much Michael McGillicutty has improved. 

- William Regal's commentary is hilarious.


----------



## Swark

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

TBH I don't know why you are so worried about NXT losing talent, most of the roster live in Florida from their developmental days so it's not like they would be going out of their way to travel to tapings and might even get a day or two at Home.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Maxine's ring attire was just stupid. There's no more lingerie matches or divas purposely trying to give us boners so Maxine coming out in a dress with garter belts is not acceptable. On top of that the attire wasn't even that sexy. No big loss at all.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Xist2inspire said:


> •People like Maxine, Kaitlyn, Curtis, Reks & Hawkins likely will. Those are all people who could slither their way onto the main roster.
> 
> •McGillicutty, Watson and Bateman are headed for a fall. I can't see WWE giving those guys the spotlight over some of the FCW talent.
> 
> •Kidd, Riley, Tatsu, and JTG are in trouble. They were sent to NXT because there was no place for them on either Raw or SD, but they carved out a space for themselves on NXT. Now they're looking at having to start all over, with guys who WWE probably has more faith in. Don't be surprised if WWE decides to just cut their losses.


Maybe they will give one or two more matches to Superstars? Superstars is usually around 45 minutes but I don't see why the can't add considering the fact that is run on their own site.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Khali and Zeke beat Hawkins and Reks? Is like Vince is saying Fuck You to the tag team division


More like a Fuck You to the entire NXT product.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

So will the NXT episode that airs next week, be the one that was taped at that new arena?


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Khali on NXT? Why don't they just fire this guy? The triple threat match was great, I really enjoyed it, and you can see Hennig's frustration for not being called Hennig but that stupid McGuillicutty name he has.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Here's my review of this week's NXT:










fpalm


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tony Tornado said:


> Here's my review of this week's NXT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm


I see your fpalm and raise you a fpalm fpalm fpalm.


----------



## ironcladd1

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

So are the stories dead on NXT or something? It's like watching Superstars now.

I'm glad Maxine is getting some longer matches at least.


----------



## N-Zone

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I hate that they've made NXT the 2nd version of Superstars. They've started taping season 6 and clearly have no idea when or where it's going to air and so have destroyed the current NXT storylines in the meantime. Yeah, great thinking guys...


----------



## hadoboy

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I watched the whole NXT today, and even though the matches were great and awesome, it is such a shame to see them scrap all the storylines that they had, just because a new NXT is coming soon, when that coming soon is? Nobody knows.

About the matches, I really enjoyed them all other then Maxine/Alicia. I always enjoy an Alicia match, but gosh this matched show how much of a terrible in ring worker Maxine actually is, and how far she has to come to actually be even considered a "good/decent" wrestler. At times, I felt sorry for both Alicia and the live audience.


----------



## Jobbersrule

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Only watched it for drew mcintyre and johhny curtis.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



hadoboy said:


> About the matches, I really enjoyed them all other then Maxine/Alicia. I always enjoy an Alicia match, but gosh this matched show how much of a terrible in ring worker Maxine actually is, and how far she has to come to actually be even considered a "good/decent" wrestler. At times, I felt sorry for both Alicia and the live audience.


Agreed. It's a shame because she's really charismatic but you're right, she is pretty bad.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Sad thing is that I was actually gonna watch NXT today(it airs on tv for me today,and since all shows have aired season finales,nothing else to watch). But then I saw the non spoilered card...Khali...Jinder...Slater....Alicia all in 4 diff matches. Nevermind about me watching anymore.

Guess I'll just wait until the new/old Orlando tapings air on tv.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

ironcladd1 said:


> So are the stories dead on NXT or something? It's like watching Superstars now.


Blame Vince for being too much of an ass to even let them finish what they were doing first, especially since the "new NXT" isn't even airing yet.



dxbender said:


> Sad thing is that I was actually gonna watch NXT today(it airs on tv for me today,and since all shows have aired season finales,nothing else to watch). But then I saw the non spoilered card...Khali...Jinder...Slater....Alicia all in 4 diff matches. Nevermind about me watching anymore.
> 
> Guess I'll just wait until the new/old Orlando tapings air on tv.


Jinder vs Bateman was a good match. Mahal gets way more crap than he deserves at this point. The guy's improved a lot, and it's not like it was his fault that he was brought up too soon. 

Slater vs Watson wasn't bad, but I can't stand Watson, so that took away from it. 

Maxine is great, which makes watching Fox wrestle almost worthwhile. 

Khali and Zeke should both be fired. I hate saying that about people, but they would literally be the only two wrestlers I'd release immediately if I had the pull. Teaming up the worst two guys in the entire company and having them destroy everyone on NXT is disgusting.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Khali and Zeke should both be fired. I hate saying that about people, but they would literally be the only two wrestlers I'd release immediately if I had the pull. Teaming up the worst two guys in the entire company and having them destroy everyone on NXT is disgusting.


This I just gotta disagree with.

Zeke said in a previous video that seemed to be non-kayfabe that he's trying to improve - I'd give him another year (yes another year) to get a little better.

Khali however is over and mostly a filler character so who cares what he does? It's retarded for me saying this - but it was only McIntyre and whatshisface-noonecaresabout.


----------



## TheKman

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

NXT was horrid this week..no more stories, no more Hawkins and Reks, whats the point?

God I can't wait till the New NXT gets a TV deal


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Oxitron said:


> This I just gotta disagree with.
> 
> Zeke said in a previous video that seemed to be non-kayfabe that he's trying to improve - I'd give him another year (yes another year) to get a little better.
> 
> Khali however is over and mostly a filler character so who cares what he does? It's retarded for me saying this - but it was only McIntyre and whatshisface-noonecaresabout.


Zeke's been on the active roster for how many years now and has shown zero improvement. He might not be able to get any better. That happens. Or it might require him to lose some of his ridiculous muscle mass, which is the only reason he was hired in the first place. Right now, Zeke is the WORST person on the entire active roster, mainly because as you said, at least Khali is over. 

The attitude you displayed in your final "point" is precisely why no one gets used properly anymore. 

Vince destroyed NXT, made it into Superstars 2, and then keeps throwing Zeke and Khali on it. Talk about burying an entire show. Then he's going to turn around and try to promote the "new" NXT once they take their heads out of their asses long enough to figure out how/when to start airing it. The guy has lost it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Zeke should get fired. He got no cuts. Besides he was pushed as IC champion and started bragging backstage about it and almost got into a fight with another wrestler because of it. Once Vince was informed about the situation his pushed was killed. The guy is in the doghouse, barely gets TV time and hasn't improved at all. Oh Yeah! He's also 34 years old.


----------



## hadoboy

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Blame Vince for being too much of an ass to even let them finish what they were doing first, especially since the "new NXT" isn't even airing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Jinder vs Bateman was a good match. Mahal gets way more crap than he deserves at this point. The guy's improved a lot, and it's not like it was his fault that he was brought up too soon.
> 
> Slater vs Watson wasn't bad, but I can't stand Watson, so that took away from it.
> 
> Maxine is great, which makes watching Fox wrestle almost worthwhile.
> 
> Khali and Zeke should both be fired. I hate saying that about people, but they would literally be the only two wrestlers I'd release immediately if I had the pull. Teaming up the worst two guys in the entire company and having them destroy everyone on NXT is disgusting.


I agree with what you said about the matches minus Maxine and Alicia. Maxine is terrible in the ring, just because you can do a few submissions here and there and wear a good looking outfit to the ring, doesn't make you a "good/decent" wrestler. She botched so many moves in this match, sure Alicia botched the dropkick, but other then that, Maxine was a major problem.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

No way, most of that match's problem was Alicia. I actually like Alicia but she has horrible body control and might have depth perception issues, as well. Maxine has quality matches all the time. Alicia looks like an uncoordinated goof most of the time.


----------



## RubyRed

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I've only just started watching NXT. It's worth watching for Regal alone to be honest, the guy's a legend. I'm so impressed with Tyson Kidd though, very, very impressed. Why the hell isn't he being used more?!


----------



## seabs

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Vince knows he's a great wrestler but he has no faith in him as a draw, hence why he's only used on NXT/Superstars or to make other wrestlers look good.*


----------



## RubyRed

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Such a pity. I'd pay to see him over half the guys on the current roster.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



RubyRed said:


> Such a pity. I'd pay to see him over half the guys on the current roster.


Vince has terrible judgment. 
I do think Kidd can gradually build himself up into at least midcard title contention. Or he could be showcased on the cruiserweight show, if that ever happens.


----------



## hadoboy

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> No way, most of that match's problem was Alicia. I actually like Alicia but she has horrible body control and might have depth perception issues, as well. Maxine has quality matches all the time. Alicia looks like an uncoordinated goof most of the time.


Well I disagree, lol. The Northern Lights Bridge Suplex, Just a simple kick to Maxine gut, the hair pull slam & where her timing was off where she was meant to roll through the splits that Alicia did was all Maxine's mistake. The only mistake I see that Fox did was the dropkick, and even that seemed like Maxine was out of place for the dropkick.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



hadoboy said:


> Well I disagree, lol. The Northern Lights Bridge Suplex, Just a simple kick to Maxine gut, the hair pull slam & where her timing was off where she was meant to roll through the splits that Alicia did was all Maxine's mistake. The only mistake I see that Fox did was the dropkick, and even that seemed like Maxine was out of place for the dropkick.


I just want to say that I agree with you because since you're an Alicia Fox mark people might not take your post seriously.


----------



## hadoboy

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tony Tornado said:


> I just want to say that I agree with you because since you're an Alicia Fox mark people might not take your post seriously.


Thanks, lol. I mean I am the first one to admit when she does a botch or when she does something terrible in the ring (like when she botched her finisher on Natalya on Smackdown.)

But this match, was all Maxine's fault.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



hadoboy said:


> Well I disagree, lol. The Northern Lights Bridge Suplex, Just a simple kick to Maxine gut, the hair pull slam & where her timing was off where she was meant to roll through the splits that Alicia did was all Maxine's mistake. The only mistake I see that Fox did was the dropkick, and even that seemed like Maxine was out of place for the dropkick.


Alicia Fox wrestles like she has no depth perception. She NEVER hits the dropkick properly. She also has poor body control, which is why her Ax Kick tends to land anywhere but where it's supposed to go. She has a nice bridge in her Northern Lights Suplex though.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Alicia/Maxine was a hot mess. I don't know what it is about Maxine. I've really grown to love her recently because of her fantastic character work, but there's definitely something lacking in her ring work. It may just be down to general, understandable greeness, but as it is I don't think she's totally ready to wrestle on the main roster. She isn't the most athletic of wrestlers, but that's usually made up with her crazy bitch character, and now that that's basically gone, she just comes across as really basic and dull in the ring. I hope she does continue improving though, I think there _is_ potential there. 

And Alicia is... Alicia. She's good when she's with someone who's really good and can balance out her messiness, but in general she's just all over the place. Definitely agree about her body control issues. It doesn't look like she's wrestling, it looks like she's doing a dance or something. Step it up, Foxy. I'm rooting for ya.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Man I really hope this week's episode is good. Been missing the fun storylines due to the new taping thingy. Kind of annoying.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Man I really hope this week's episode is good. Been missing the fun storylines due to the new taping thingy. Kind of annoying.


Hopefully, the matches are better by way of keeping Khali and Zeke off the damned show. Otherwise, we get more matches without stories, which is total crap and reminds everyone how clueless the guy running the WWE is these days. 

"Let's cancel the storylines even though we don't even know when the new NXT is going to air, nor are we really sure how/where it's going to either."


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Hopefully, the matches are better by way of keeping Khali and Zeke off the damned show. Otherwise, we get more matches without stories, which is total crap and reminds everyone how clueless the guy running the WWE is these days.
> 
> "Let's cancel the storylines even though we don't even know when the new NXT is going to air, nor are we really sure how/where it's going to either."


Exactly WWE did the traditional thing of theirs by just forgetting the storylines. Tie up the fuckin' loose ends.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

It certainly wouldn't have killed Vince to have let them use this time to tie up those loose ends, since it's obvious they're not rushing the "new" NXT onto television (or onto anything for that matter).


----------



## theonlylegendkille

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hoping and praying that this weeks nxt redemption is the finale then I can get back into NXT


----------



## Punkhead

*A few thoughts on last week's (May 27) FCW.*

1. I really hate the idea of Antonio Cesaro vs Chris He... Kassius Ohno feud. They are supposed to be a tag team. I would love to see Kings f Wrestling in WWE, not their feud. On the other hand, their feud is aknowgledged only in FCW, which (as we learned in the past) may lead to Ohno's call up to the main roster.

2. FCW General Manager Summer Rae totally looks like Michelle McCool. She's even wearing glasses, as McCool used to, when she debuted. And she is pretty tall (5 ft 11 in)!

3. Mike Dalton was impressive, as always.

4. I just hate Kassius' beard! He's 31 (or 32) years old and with that beard and that haircut he looks like 55 or 60!


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: A few toughts on last week's (May 27) FCW.*

Summer Rae:








Michelle McCool:


----------



## barnesk9

*Re: A few toughts on last week's (May 27) FCW.*

I'm all for their feud as long as it stays on FCW. If they were a team there aren't that many teams for them to feud with anyway and how dare you dislike the Ohno beard, the dirty hobo look works with the whole "I just wanna knock people out" thing

I never noticed it before but those two look a lot alike


----------



## Icelandic Warrior

*Re: A few toughts on last week's (May 27) FCW.*

I like Hero's first name, but ohno really bugs me, it's so gimmicky. I probably just nit picking though.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: A few toughts on last week's (May 27) FCW.*

5. Womens match was impresrive. Paige was great, Raquel has ring skills. Can't compare it to WWE divas match.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Is this weeks NXT the usual NXT, or is the new one starting?


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> Is this weeks NXT the usual NXT, or is the new one starting?


There's been no announcement about when the new one is going to start airing. I'm not even sure they know yet. 
There's definitely another pointless match episode this week. On a positive note, at least Khali and Zeke aren't going to stink up any matches.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: A few toughts on last week's (May 27) FCW.*

I think Kassius Ohno needs the beard to sell himself as the vagabond knockout artist - he needs to look a little older to pull it off. I don't even think that's his gimmick, but that's what I think about when seeing him. Sort of like Sam Elliott's character in Roadhouse. The road weary fighter who just so happens to have stopped in/worked his way up to the wwe.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: A few toughts on last week's (May 27) FCW.*



barnesk9 said:


> I'm all for their feud as long as it stays on FCW. If they were a team there aren't that many teams for them to feud with anyway and how dare you dislike the Ohno beard, the dirty hobo look works with the whole "I just wanna knock people out" thing
> 
> I never noticed it before but those two look a lot alike


Summer Rae is hideous (that nose) and has a terrible personality. I can't stand her.

As for Ohno he should just shorten his name from Kassius to Kass!

Kass Ohno has a much better ring to it!


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ya, I saw the non spoiler card, and it looks like an average episode of NXT(I'm guessing, haven't seen NXT since december, but since tv shows have aired season finales, there's nothing really to watch,so might as well watch nxt lol)


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I loved NXT for the last six months or so (up until it was butchered recently), so this limbo it's stuck in now really irritates me.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Well the card is appealing to me gonna watch it later. Shame there will likely be no storylines. But good wrestling is good wrestling anyway.

Also at this point how many hours until WWE uploads it. I get confused being in the UK.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Well the card is appealing to me gonna watch it later. Shame there will likely be no storylines. But good wrestling is good wrestling anyway.
> 
> Also at this point how many hours until WWE uploads it. I get confused being in the UK.


It SHOULD be within a couple of hours, but you never actually know. They've actually been getting NXT posted on time more often since they butchered it.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



theonlylegendkille said:


> Hoping and praying that this weeks nxt redemption is the finale then I can get back into NXT


You do realize the whole "Redemption" aspect of the show was dropped ages ago (except for in the name), and NXT has been the best WWE program on the air for months (well, until this recent butchering) now, right?


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



NikkiSixx said:


> You do realize the whole "Redemption" aspect of the show was dropped ages ago (except for in the name), and NXT has been the best WWE program on the air for months (well, until this recent butchering) now, right?


Don't even try dude.

He is probably the same type of person who cries about how the tag and womens divisions are poor, how there are no young stars... 
And the same type of dude who watched one TNA Impact episode in early 2011 and now goes along saying how it awful it is.

---
On topic: NXT really has been great. The Zeke/Khali appearances the last few weeks, however, have ruined everything.

Also, they seem to have suddenly dropped the "mysterious backstage angle" and "Hawkins and Reks are security" angles.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Also, they seem to have suddenly dropped the "mysterious backstage angle" and "Hawkins and Reks are security" angles.


Indeed, the plug was pulled on all NXT storylines. I can't imagine the people behind those storylines (the writers and wrestlers) were thrilled by that (painfully stupidly) decision.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Sad, really. 
They were _all_ very _good_ storylines; Better or at least as good as the RAW ones. 

What is your favorite pairing for tag teams from the men NXT?
Aside for Hawkins and Reks, I'd also add Curtis and McGillicuty & Kidd and Barreta.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

NXT really has been fantastic. I don't get the huge fuss over taking it off air, it's (or WAS) just so harmless and fun. Everything people complain about in regards to Raw/Smackdown went on on NXT. There were tag teams, Divas who actually got time, interesting feuds and angles, fucking GREAT wrestling and just general consistent and purely excellent not-taking-itself-too-seriously television. I loved what NXT eventually became, so much. Trust Trees, kidnapping, handcuffing, REGAL, endlessly complicated love angles... *sniff sniff*. It was amazing. Most of the people who complained about it most likely never watched it. If only Raw/Smackdown was as good as NXT became.



Zankman Jack said:


> Sad, really.
> They were _all_ very _good_ storylines; Better or at least as good as the RAW ones.
> 
> What is your favorite pairing for tag teams from the men NXT?
> Aside for Hawkins and Reks, I'd also add Curtis and McGillicuty & Kidd and Barreta.


I enjoy Kidd with practically anyone. He and Barreta were a lot of fun while it lasted, as were he and Gabriel. Even that short-lived Smackdown Kidd/Slater thing was hilarious. Gahhhh why won't they use Tyson goddammit.

Team Single were great too actually. I have especially fond memories of that intervention segment with Kaitlyn, Gabriel, Bateman and Alicia Fox. Bateman and Gabriel together worked a lot better than I imagined it would.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Sad, really.
> They were _all_ very _good_ storylines; Better or at least as good as the RAW ones.
> 
> What is your favorite pairing for tag teams from the men NXT?
> Aside for Hawkins and Reks, I'd also add Curtis and McGillicuty & Kidd and Barreta.


Those are pretty much my tag team pairings. I really wanted to see Kidd/Barreta as a long term tag team. Curtis and McGillicutty just clicked together, which I didn't expect.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: A few toughts on last week's (May 27) FCW.*



THANOS said:


> Summer Rae is hideous (that nose) and has a terrible personality. I can't stand her.


She's a heel, you're not supposed to.



> As for Ohno he should just shorten his name from Kassius to Kass!
> 
> Kass Ohno has a much better ring to it!


It also completely removes the reference to Cassius Clay that he was going for.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

^^
So, all in all, yes, NXT was great, and so were almost all performers on it.

I just hope:
1. WWE sticks to the Kidd/Gabriel team, if nothing else.
2. Bateman gets some direction - the dude is awesome, to be honest.
3. Barreta gets back on the program in any shape.

How long has he been "missing"?


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

So should the new NXT have been uploaded now?


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



andersonasshole900 said:


> So should the new NXT have been uploaded now?


It should have been, but it hasn't yet. That's pretty standard. The WWE website isn't handled very efficiently. 

As far as Trent goes, I think he disappeared back in February (don't hold me to that). Hopefully, he's about recovered from his injury.

I do agree that almost everyone on NXT has talent, which is why I'm hesitant to jump onto those ridiculous "let's fire all the lower card people" tirades that people go on around here constantly. 

My LEAST favorite person to appear frequently during the last six months of Redemption was Titus, and they even made his character interesting by the time he moved to Smackdown (he's still pretty terrible, in general though). With proper writing and a little effort, the WWE roster could be considered stacked right now. Unfortunately, the people at the top only care about a handful of guys and it shows, which is why the typical fan doesn't care. It's far too easy to program people. 

Derrick Bateman is one of my favorite guys on the entire roster. He might very well be the most "natural" face in the WWE.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I FOUND MY FORUM-MATE

I just agree with everything you say. xD But in my ever lasting effort to be objective, I get what you mean about Bateman.

The people I would fire: Zeke (or get him into a stable), Mason Ryan (same, though he might be "better"), Khali (lol), Titus (so bad, he has less of everything than Zeke... Some character, yeah, but overall)... 
And, uh. Yeah. 
That is that, more or less (might be forgetting someone).


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Interesting finish to the tag match. No 450, and Gabriel was wearing a supersized pad on his elbow, which makes me think he came back early, the flying DDT was cool though. Didn't watch the rest.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Were there any actual storylines and angles this week? Because the last two weeks were hugely disappointing due to the lack of storylines and segments.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> Were there any actual storylines and angles this week? Because the last two weeks were hugely disappointing due to the lack of storylines and segments.


Someone (*cough Vince cough*) pulled ranked and killed everything NXT had going.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Someone (*cough Vince cough*) pulled ranked and killed everything NXT had going.


I thought after the whole FCW/NXT/cancelled/not cancelled confusion they might have slowly brought some storylines back into the mix. But yeah, this is WWE, hoping for some progress for anyone below main event level is just fool's hope. 

So were the writers for NXT fired? I imagine so, they were a bit too creative for WWE's liking. :no:


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> I thought after the whole FCW/NXT/cancelled/not cancelled confusion they might have slowly brought some storylines back into the mix. But yeah, this is WWE, hoping for some progress for anyone below main event level is just fool's hope.
> 
> So were the writers for NXT fired? I imagine so, they were a bit too creative for WWE's liking. :no:


As of this moment, no. I guess he's handling some other part of a different angle. Hopefully, no one gets fired. As you said, the creativity level on NXT far surpassed anything else the WWE has managed in years.


----------



## TheUMBRAE

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

There was Maxine commentating in the Kaitlyn/Tamina match. In the match it was still hinted that the Maxine and Kaitlyn feud is still going on. Other then that NXT was just another episode of Superstars.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Non-spoiler card, please?

Also: Orton is suspended. Can someone from NXT step up to the plate? What do you think?


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Non-spoiler card, please?
> 
> Also: Orton is suspended. Can someone from NXT step up to the plate? What do you think?


Reks/Hawkins vs Usos
Kaitlyn vs Tamina
Curtis/McGillicutty/JTG vs Bateman/Gabriel/Watson

Also, NXT has plenty of guys who could step into a bigger role, but they won't get the chance anytime soon. They'll fill Orton's absence with Christian and appearances from Punk or Cena.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Nice, nice card indeed. 

Hm, true...

Oh, a subtopic, if I may: Let's talk Watson. 
I've had a very hard time analyzing Watson so far.
So far, I've got this:
1. He's black, decently high and wide, muscular and obviously athletic.
2. He gets very, very little reaction from the crowds.

What do you think about his mic skills and actual wrestling ability/potential?


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> As of this moment, no. I guess he's handling some other part of a different angle. Hopefully, no one gets fired. As you said, the creativity level on NXT far surpassed anything else the WWE has managed in years.


It's good if the NXT writer(s?) moved on to better things as they did do an excellent job with pretty limited resources. I'm sure I've heard that they got a pretty free reign to write whatever they wanted on NXT (within reason, of course). If that's true, just goes to show what can happen when the bookers don't have Vince and co breathing down their neck and making alterations all the time.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> It's good if the NXT writer(s?) moved on to better things as they did do an excellent job with pretty limited resources. I'm sure I've heard that they got a pretty free reign to write whatever they wanted on NXT (within reason, of course). If that's true, just goes to show what can happen when the bookers don't have Vince and co breathing down their neck and making alterations all the time.


I imagine that the writers who wrote NXT in a "free reign" fashion are like us, "intelligent and educated fans" - Sure, different opinions and such, but all in all, good stuff for the business. 

Imagine if, for 1 month, the whole of WWE was written by the guy(s) who wrote NXT.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: A few toughts on last week's (May 27) FCW.*



Kotre said:


> She's a heel, you're not supposed to.
> 
> 
> 
> It also completely removes the reference to Cassius Clay that he was going for.


It still doesn't change the fact that she's ugly and at one point WAS a face when she was feuding with Maxine and I couldn't stand her then either.

Well he can refer to himself as Kassius in full but shorten so it's easier for him to say in his promos. Kassius is a mouth full to be honest.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: A few toughts on last week's (May 27) FCW.*



THANOS said:


> It still doesn't change the fact that she's ugly and at one point WAS a face when she was feuding with Maxine and I couldn't stand her then either.


No, she was quite clearly a bitch heel right from the get go. And she's by no means ugly.



> Well he can refer to himself as Kassius in full but shorten so it's easier for him to say in his promos. Kassius is a mouth full to be honest.


Which stil loses the entire damn point of the name. If he wanted something easy to say he'd have gone for something along the lines of Kris Ohno.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Watching NXT right now. If we're never going to get the storylines back (I really want the storylines back though), I hope they'll at least have guest commentary more often. I'm dying over Maxine (who even if Regal won't call the MVP of NXT, I will) judging Kaitlyn's ability to make life choices because of her choice in hair color. :lol


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Nice, nice card indeed.
> 
> Hm, true...
> 
> Oh, a subtopic, if I may: Let's talk Watson.
> I've had a very hard time analyzing Watson so far.
> So far, I've got this:
> 1. He's black, decently high and wide, muscular and obviously athletic.
> 2. He gets very, very little reaction from the crowds.
> 
> What do you think about his mic skills and actual wrestling ability/potential?


I'm not a fan of Watson. He's athletic, has a good build, etc. Basically, everything you said in your first point. My problems with Watson are that despite his athleticism, he's pretty crap in the ring. He looks awkward, or just bad, doing anything other than jumping. His moves are awful. At least one of them leaves me expecting him to hurt someone (and he uses the move in every match). He can't sell and his bumping isn't very good. 

As far as mic skills go, he's painfully forced doing anything other than being the smiley face and speaking accordingly. His "angry" or "intense" promos are bad. As a fun loving, laughing, smiling face, he's not bad; though he was more natural and entertaining during his appearance on Bateman's OTR than I've ever seen him on NXT. He's not a natural and never seemed as emotionally/psychologically involved in the ongoing NXT process as most of the regulars of the Redemption group. 

He's basically a homeless person's version of an unmotivated Kofi Kingston (the Kofi who coasts through tag matches by only jumping a lot, not the Kofi who actually CAN and does wrestle when in the ring against opponents he deems worthwhile).


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> I'm not a fan of Watson. He's athletic, has a good build, etc. Basically, everything you said in your first point. My problems with Watson are that despite his athleticism, he's pretty crap in the ring. He looks awkward, or just bad, doing anything other than jumping. His moves are awful. At least one of them leaves me expecting him to hurt someone (and he uses the move in every match). He can't sell and his bumping isn't very good.
> 
> As far as mic skills go, he's painfully forced doing anything other than being the smiley face and speaking accordingly. His "angry" or "intense" promos are bad. As a fun loving, laughing, smiling face, he's not bad; though he was more natural and entertaining during his appearance on Bateman's OTR than I've ever seen him on NXT. He's not a natural and never seemed as emotionally/psychologically involved in the ongoing NXT process as most of the regulars of the Redemption group.
> 
> He's basically a homeless person's version of an unmotivated Kofi Kingston (the Kofi who coasts through tag matches by only jumping a lot, not the Kofi who actually CAN and does wrestle when in the ring against opponents he deems worthwhile).


Oh god, I just watch Bateman's OTR, and that was one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen. :lol And I totally agree with you about Percy Watson actually showing a personality during it. I'm wondering where THAT Percy is during NXT.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> It should have been, but it hasn't yet. That's pretty standard. The WWE website isn't handled very efficiently.
> 
> As far as Trent goes, I think he disappeared back in February (don't hold me to that). Hopefully, he's about recovered from his injury.
> 
> *I do agree that almost everyone on NXT has talent, which is why I'm hesitant to jump onto those ridiculous "let's fire all the lower card people" tirades that people go on around here constantly. *
> 
> My LEAST favorite person to appear frequently during the last six months of Redemption was Titus, and they even made his character interesting by the time he moved to Smackdown (he's still pretty terrible, in general though). With proper writing and a little effort, the WWE roster could be considered stacked right now. Unfortunately, the people at the top only care about a handful of guys and it shows, which is why the typical fan doesn't care. It's far too easy to program people.
> 
> Derrick Bateman is one of my favorite guys on the entire roster. He might very well be the most "natural" face in the WWE.


Uggghhhh I hate that mentality so much. There is a ridiculous amount of potential on the lower end of that roster, especially considering most of them have only been around for a short period of time. I don't get it- WHY fire people just because you aren't currently using them? Is having a few cheap low carders around such a hassle? That's why the roster is failing so hard right now. They've spent years ignoring the lower carders, not realizing that those are the guys who will be holding the roster up in the years to come. Look at Smackdown now. Orton's gone for two months and the roster's thin enough as it is. Now they're fucked.

Oh, and I love Bateman. Absolutely adore him, ever since his first NXT run. I agree that he's a great natural babyface. Naturally funny, can talk, can go in the ring; I'd love to see him get a genuine main roster shot. We need more babyfaces like that. I don't understand why they won't use what they have.



NikkiSixx said:


> Watching NXT right now. If we're never going to get the storylines back (I really want the storylines back though), I hope they'll at least have guest commentary more often. I'm dying over Maxine (who even if Regal won't call the MVP of NXT, I will) judging Kaitlyn's ability to make life choices because of her choice in hair color. :lol


:lmao :lmao :lmao




Zankman Jack said:


> Nice, nice card indeed.
> 
> Hm, true...
> 
> Oh, a subtopic, if I may: Let's talk Watson.
> I've had a very hard time analyzing Watson so far.
> So far, I've got this:
> 1. He's black, decently high and wide, muscular and obviously athletic.
> 2. He gets very, very little reaction from the crowds.
> 
> What do you think about his mic skills and actual wrestling ability/potential?


I've never been able to get into him. Athletic dude, sure, but it's just never clicked for me. He could be another great babyface if given time to improve though. Agree with SupremeForce's criticism of him. His athleticism should give him some leverage in the ring, but he has yet to really _take_ to pro wrestling. Way too awkward. Never been a fan of his character work/talking either.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TankOfRate said:


> Oh, and I love Bateman. Absolutely adore him, ever since his first NXT run. I agree that he's a great natural babyface. Naturally funny, can talk, can go in the ring; I'd love to see him get a genuine main roster shot. We need more babyfaces like that. I don't understand why they won't use what they have.


Bateman is really underused. He could be a great comedy midcarder if given the chance, in my opinion he's funnier than Zack Ryder and his humour doesn't seem as forced. His segments with Daniel Bryan and the Bellas were hilarious on his first NXT run.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Non-spoiler card, please?
> 
> Also: Orton is suspended. Can someone from NXT step up to the plate? What do you think?


NXT is an island to itself without any storyline interaction with Smackdown or Raw. It's kept completely seperate so I doubt we'll see anyone from NXT take a big role on Smackdown. I think we'll see Christian and Sin Cara step up jointly in the #2 face role with Orton's absence. I think that would have happened anyway since Orton appeared Raw bound within the next few months due to lack of storylines on Raw, so it just happened sooner than planned.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Oh, that's a nice one, and I think that _that_ is a recurring atribute that people mention about Bateman - his natural appeal and humor. 

Thanks for the input about Watson, I think you helped me realize his flaws. 
It's a shame, really, that a man with such athleticism can't apply that skill to wrestling itself. 

Weird to have Gabriel return in this episode, especially with Kidd not being in the 3 man team. 

It's so obvious that the writers who were writing NXT so far have been fired/forced to change. ;/


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'd assumed from the time Redemption really got good that Vince would kill it eventually. He seems to hate everything that isn't done in the manner he'd have done it. If Vince had been calling the shots, there'd have been a Superface who'd have main evented every week and defeated the entire NXT roster four or five times in the last six months.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Sad, really.
> They were _all_ very _good_ storylines; Better or at least as good as the RAW ones.
> 
> What is your favorite pairing for tag teams from the men NXT?
> Aside for Hawkins and Reks, I'd also add *Curtis and McGillicuty* & Kidd and Barreta.


I really liked them teaming too. It seemed like an odd pairing on paper, but the moment I saw there entrance together I thought they looked good.

I don't like Hawkins and Reks as a tag team too much. Curt Hawkins is my favorite wrestler currently in the WWE, but I don't like Reks. They do have decent chemistry together though.


----------



## STP

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Curt Hawkins and Tyler Reks need to be on the main roster. I enjoyed a longer match this week against the Usos (who should be on the main roster more as well). Hawkins and Reks would great as a team and they are both talented with charisma. Sure they have room to grow but they seem ready for the main roster (but only if they are utilized and placed in a decent feud to start out). I wasn't a fan of Reks until about four-five months ago. Always have thought Hawkins was very talented and nice to see him continue to grow as a wrestler. These guys have been entertaining for months and have had decent matches....time to move up to the main roster for good!


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Reks gets strange levels of hate mostly on the basis of his hair. He's solid in the ring, better on the mic, has natural charisma, looks comfortable, has good size, and has an unique look. If the WWE had any idea how to use/push people at this point, he'd probably have held a midcard title or two by now.


----------



## STP

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Yeah Reks is one of those guys that has been ready for the main roster but never seems to get long stretches to show what he can do. I've grown more to like him once they let him talk on NXT. You can tell he has decent talent on the mic and he's been looking solid in the ring. He works well off Hawkins too. 

Maxine, Bateman, and Curtis need to head to the main roster full time as well. I'd actually like them to continue the creepy three way interactions on the big stage with a few other wrestlers involved.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I like Reks when he had the beard and looked like a freaking cavemen. The guy made you shit your pants while he was walking to the ring. They put him in the Bragging Rights team but after that everything died for him. Such a shame considering the fact he has tons of talent and his finisher the Burning Hammer is sick as fuck.


----------



## STP

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

They just seeemed to throw him out there on that team and then dropped much of anything involving him afterward which seemed stupid. He's an interesting and entertaining character which the main roster could use right now. I'm curious to see if they move those who have been on NXT for a couple years up to the main roster or they will be left in the new NXT/FCW combined. I'm ready to see what they have in mind with the revamped show as I enjoy watching both NXT and FCW.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Is redemption still on? When is the new crop coming in does anyone know yet?


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Why hasn't it been uploaded yet ffs?


----------



## II-Rivers-II

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Gabriel & Kidd's match this week against Slater & Curtis was damn good, both teams got a somewhat strong showing and I hope that the Hart attack/blockbuster combo thing at the end by Gabriel & Kidd is their tag finisher:mark:


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Reks really needs to be pushed. 

The tag match was good, but there was a bit too much in the awkward "oops, we both just missed/looked bad" on the part of the heels. It started to annoy me. 

They need to just give up on Percy. The guy isn't good at anything and NO ONE cares. They might as well turn JTG face and try to push him, because the crowd is clearly on his side. He's also better than Percy in every way that matters.


----------



## Elstro1988

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Reks really needs to be pushed.
> 
> The tag match was good, but there was a bit too much in the awkward "oops, we both just missed/looked bad" on the part of the heels. It started to annoy me.
> 
> They need to just give up on Percy. The guy isn't good at anything and NO ONE cares. They might as well turn JTG face and try to push him, because the crowd is clearly on his side. He's also better than Percy in every way that matters.


I was thinking that. Since JTG got his new look I've started to care aout him (so might want to edit my sigature). I don't know what it is about Watson but I just cannot get behind him. That 'Showtime' splash he does just looks so staged and set up.

By the way, enjoyed watching Natalya and Tamina immensely. Would like to see Tamina vs. Layla soon as well.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

JTG is highly underrated. He's got solid midcarder written all over him.


----------



## Najm al Din

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> JTG is highly underrated. He's got solid midcarder written all over him.


Exactly, I don't know how but in some strange way he's been getting pretty over lately. I read that he got some big reactions at a few houseshows lately too


Percy is awful though, no wonder they booed him this week


----------



## pushJTG

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

glad to see people come around on jtg ... jtg has been working hard dude has passion...


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I miss Maxine  I miss old NXT.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Great showing from Kidd and Gabriel both guys are great to watch and i strongly believe theses guys can be the team to bring the good days back to tag wrestling.


----------



## Korvin

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just now watched and the show seemed incomplete without Maxine.

The crowd seemed like it was turning on Percy and favored JTG.

Kidd and Gabriel had a good match and looked good together.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Natalya/Tamina was one of the best TV matches post Mania. Usual really good Kidd match too.*


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

"NXT is written every week by only two writers, and they pretty much have free reign to do whatever they want, so they had a lot of fun with the whole Maxin/Bateman/Curtis soap opera. I remember people questioning when the season would end. At one point the 100th episode in Las Vegas was supposed to be the end, with Bateman and Maxine getting married, but it kept going after that for some reason.
I don't know much else, but the road team writer that worked on NXT was always praising Bateman, Maxine and Curtis for their talents and enthusiasm. They all loved working together. You gotta remember that although NXT and Superstars are just web shows in America, they do air on TV internationally and actually pull good ratings in some parts of the world."

This is what that former writing assistant (who was employed up until the Royal Rumble or something) said; It confirms what we already knew.

Sad that it ended. :/


----------



## Aid

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This weeks NXT card looks pretty good. I'll have to tune it and watch. 



Spoiler: NXT Match Card June 12th No Results



1. Tyler Reks and Curt Hawkins vs. Derrick Bateman and Percy Watson 

2. Natalya vs. Kaitlyn

3. Michael McGillicutty and Johnny Curtis vs. The Usos


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Aid180 said:


> This weeks NXT card looks pretty good. I'll have to tune it and watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NXT Match Card June 12th No Results
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Tyler Reks and Curt Hawkins vs. Derrick Bateman and Percy Watson
> 
> 2. Natalya vs. Kaitlyn
> 
> 3. Michael McGillicutty and Johnny Curtis vs. The Usos


That is a damn nice card; Though, I would like to see Kidd and Gabriel again. 

Maybe the two writers who were writing NXT got the opportunity to take control again?


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I just hope to god it's uploaded on time this week. But good card there.


----------



## Lee0312

*New NXT Starting Next Week*

This week's NXT advertised the New NXT starting next week. The new NXT is finally going to be shown next week that is probably from the tapings in Full Sail University in Florida. A video was shown to promote the New NXT. I can not wait to watch it next week.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w055KHyOUlw


----------



## AntMan

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

AWWWWWW HELLZ YEAHHHHHH


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

RIP NXT

This means it's officially dead now. And while I'm excited for new NXT it still hurts inside.:sad:


----------



## Dirk Pepper

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Awesome. Really looking forward to seeing the FCW guys.


----------



## MovieStarR™

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Is this where they usually shoot FCW?


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Interesting. WWE should probably change NXT's website to reflect the changes so that the viewers don't get confused and think they are watching the wrong show.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*






ahh it looks amazing. I'm going to the NXT taping tomorrow and this made me even more excited


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I am looking forward to seeing the FCW guys and Divas, but I did enjoy the version of NXT we were seeing on weekly basis and it kinda sucks its ending.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

This means I will be able to see more Sofia. YES!!! and LOL I swear I saw Ziggles for a sec.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

So this week is the final episode of NXT inside WWE arenas!

Good! Now maybe the crowds will be more excited when watching SD since there's no 30-40 minute time waster before the show


----------



## MovieStarR™

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



MovieStarR™ said:


> Is this where they usually shoot FCW?


Well?


----------



## Aid

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

:yes

Ever since they got rid of the stories I was disappointed. Now they are finally debuting the New NXT. I can't wait to see what Seth Rollins can do after these few years in developmental. I haven't seen a Tyler Black match since ROH on HDnet.


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



MovieStarR™ said:


> Well?


No this place is bigger.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



MovieStarR™ said:


> Well?


No, it's Full Sail University (or something like that) in Florida. That's where the FCW/NXT TV tapings take place now.


----------



## Aid

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



MovieStarR™ said:


> Is this where they usually shoot FCW?


And to continue answering your question, FCW recently ended their TV tapings, so NXT will become the official developmental TV program that'll air on WWE.com and most likely their youtube channel. The Full Sail University arena looks pretty nice and draws a few comparisons to the Impact Zone.


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I'm going to the taping tomorrow. Sin Cara and Sheamus will be there. Yes, they doing the tapings at Full Sail in Orlando.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



Aid180 said:


> The Full Sail University arena looks pretty nice and draws a few comparisons to the Impact Zone.


lol, so TNA really will look like a development promotion now.

Good that they decided to make NXT the televised development league. Now they should get rid of superstars since Raw has an extra hour.

FCW still staying around too which is great. So in baseball terms, FCW will be like AA, NXT will be like AAA and Raw/SD will be MLB


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Cool. I'll actually watch this, or at least some of this, as it's essentially FCW.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



dxbender said:


> lol, so TNA really will look like a development promotion now.
> 
> Good that they decided to make NXT the televised development league. Now they should get rid of superstars since Raw has an extra hour.
> 
> FCW still staying around too which is great. So in baseball terms, FCW will be like AA, NXT will be like AAA and Raw/SD will be MLB


FCW will be A, NXT will be AA, wwe dark matches&live events and rumored CT "finishing school" will be AAA


----------



## N-Zone

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

It was pretty sweet how they killed the current NXT storylines and treaded water for like 7 weeks while they tried in vain to find a national TV deal for their new developmental show before finally giving up.

Nevertheless, I am excited to see the new show.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Will definitely watch this, Read the spoilers ages ago and they looked really good, plus good old JR back on commentary is always full of win


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> This means I will be able to see more Sofia. YES!!! and LOL I swear I saw Ziggles for a sec.


So did I, I think it was Mike Dalton though.

Is FCW over then? What is going to happen to Maxine


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



chr1st0 said:


> Is FCW over then? What is going to happen to Maxine


FCW will no longer be televised but will still hold live events. Maxine looks like she may got the main roster because Creative like her and she got an outfit change that's more mainstream.

I expect she'll get pushed.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> FCW will be A, NXT will be AA, wwe dark matches&live events and rumored CT "finishing school" will be AAA


But NXT will be having people on WWE roster as well as people from FCW won't it? In AAA, that's basically what it is, guys from MLB as well as the other minor league players.


----------



## navybluehoodie

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I'm pretty excited. 
I'll for sure be watching. I was also wondering when the next taping for the new fcw will be, but I guess I found my answer within this thread and it is tomorrow. Good deal.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Bo Dallas promo that aired during NXT - 





Richie Steamboat promo that aired during NXT -


----------



## Steve.

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

EDIT: Just beaten too it XD

So i'll jus say that i'm really looking forward to the new NXT even though the old one was awesome.


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Bo Dallas is such a awful, awful name to give to a guy that already looks creepy.


----------



## MovieStarR™

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



Aid180 said:


> And to continue answering your question, FCW recently ended their TV tapings, so NXT will become the official developmental TV program that'll air on WWE.com and most likely their youtube channel. The Full Sail University arena looks pretty nice and draws a few comparisons to the Impact Zone.


No more FCW?

Isn't this backwards? Shouldn't NXT be gone and FCW be the "new" show?


----------



## truk83

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



Kazzenn said:


> Bo Dallas is such a awful, awful name to give to a guy that already looks creepy.


 I agree. I like the name Dallas as a first name, and why not just use Dallas Rotundo, or Dallas Rotunda? I am also not a big fan of Bray Wyatt, or Husky Harris. Why not Bray Rotunda, or Wyatt Rotundo?


----------



## Sois Calme

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Where is my Maxine? I hope she's on the new nxt because I never see her anymore.


----------



## Korvin

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

So NXT will be the show that will feature FCW guys (more than in the past) and they are keeping FCW to do live events with? Am I right?

That would make sense because it would be odd for Florida Championship Wrestling be the name of a show on the WWE website.

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## navybluehoodie

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



Korvin said:


> So NXT will the the show that will feature FCW guys (more than in the past) and they are keeping FCW to do live events with? Am I right?
> 
> It kind of makes sense because it would be odd to have Florida Championship Wrestling be the name of a show on the WWE website.


 Yes, you're right. FCW are no longer taping shows, however they are going to continue to do live events. 

Although, FCW still has a few episodes left that have yet to air.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Why are you people so confused? This is old news.

*The old, old NXT*, with the challenges and shit, doesn't exist anymore, and it hasn't for a very long time now (September, if not earlier). This is good, it good boring after Season 1.
*The old NXT*, which lasted between September up until May (something about that) is gone as well. This is bad, since it had great storylines, young talent and good booking (it was written and booked by 2 writers; it wasn't even supervised by Vince).
*FCW* still exists, it will have live events, but there will be no televised episodes/tapings. 
*The "new" NXT* will basically be FCW stars with (I'm guessing) WWE's low-card talent. 

Spoiler for episode 1: Jinder Mahal beats somebody. :/ Why, oh why... 

Still, can't wait for this; As long as Vince doesn't interfere, we will be witnessing some good programing.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

This is awesome. Just what WWE needs. An indy type atmopshere with good wrestling. I can't wait to see Seth Rollins on TV.


----------



## just1988

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

*Awesome, I'm really looking forward to the new look NXT with HHH in charge and JR and Regal on commentary. *


----------



## BrianAmbrose

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Can't wait for WWE.com to update the NXT page. 
Hopefully they add the bio's of everybody on there. 
A good 15-20 new superstars. 
And I know its 7 months away... but with a roster that big and a whole lot of new guys who debuted Clay, Sandow, Cesaro, Tensai, Ryback 
anybody else think the next Royal Rumble is going to be one of the FRESHEST in history. Especially with guys like Cara, Christian, Ryder and Dibiase all on the shelf during that time. 
New NXT. New Start. 
Let the good times roll.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



BrianAmbrose said:


> Can't wait for WWE.com to update the NXT page.
> Hopefully they add the bio's of everybody on there.
> A good 15-20 new superstars.
> And I know its 7 months away... but with a roster that big and a whole lot of new guys who debuted Clay, Sandow, Cesaro, Tensai, Ryback
> anybody else think the next Royal Rumble is going to be one of the FRESHEST in history. Especially with guys like Cara, Christian, Ryder and Dibiase all on the shelf during that time.
> New NXT. New Start.
> Let the good times roll.


That sounds very nice, optimistic...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

So the NXT roster finally has a title to fight for? Should be some solid storylines maybe.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Hopefully, yes. 

Maybe they can get the writers who wrote the now deceased NXT to write this as well. 
Please, just make it so that it isn't Vince. xD


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



BrianAmbrose said:


> anybody else think the next Royal Rumble is going to be one of the FRESHEST in history. Especially with guys like Cara, Christian, Ryder and Dibiase all on the shelf during that time.


Ryder, Christian, Sin Cara should all be in the Royal Rumble. Unless something unplanned happened, I can't see them being replaced by unknown NXT guys that won't likely get a reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Woah I'm trutly in a state of complete shock. After what, long over a year, they finally decide to end the never ending show known as NXT Redemption. Never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

^^
It ended in September-ish, as I said before.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



truk83 said:


> I agree. I like the name Dallas as a first name, and why not just use Dallas Rotundo, or Dallas Rotunda? I am also not a big fan of Bray Wyatt, or Husky Harris. Why not Bray Rotunda, or Wyatt Rotundo?


Because the character Bray Wyatt is not the son of IRS. Bray Wyatt killed his father by setting his boat on fire with him in it. Adds to the creepiness of his character


----------



## OKWhatMe

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

If you pronounce "Wyatt" as they would in the Deep South it is one syllable instead of two, and sounds just like "white", as in "white trash".


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Good, I might watch NXT now.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



Zankman Jack said:


> ^^
> It ended in September-ish, as I said before.


I don't understand why people still don't get this. It's like talking to a brick wall for some reason.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



NikkiSixx said:


> I don't understand why people still don't get this. It's like talking to a brick wall for some reason.


These same people also knocked the last reincarnation of NXT. Brick walls probably have better taste.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Will watch. Jim Ross, Regal, and Dusty Rhodes are supposed to be involved I believe.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I actually don't believe this but....I think.....I think I'm actually excited about something in wrestling!!!!!!!!!!!! 8*D What's going on lol? Those video promos own and the best part about them is that they don't feel very WWE-ish. They feel _different_ somehow and my guess is that they were produced by the Full Sail students rather than the regular WWE guys which I like. They don't look as polished as usual and I really like that. This NXT feels, dare I say it, a little Raw lol and rough around the edges. It's legitimately fresh which compared to everything else in WWE these days is such a fucking breath of fresh air. The talent is there, the new aura is there, JR AND WILLIAM REGAL ARE THERE, Trips is fully in charge and Vince is nowhere near this. People, I think we can actually allow ourselves to get slightly excited about this tbh. The future is now.


----------



## Dirk Pepper

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Bo Dallas was interviewed in front of the NXT Ring in that package, similar to how they used to introduce the new NXT stars whereas Richie Steamboat was interviewed in a style similar to the DVDs.

Either Bo Dallas was ready to go for a previous season of NXT and they pulled him or the Steamboat interview was on his Dad's DVD or something similar.


----------



## Swark

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

JR and Regal are commentators and Dusty Rhodes is the on-screen 'GM' and will no doubt have a role in the booking like he did in FCW. If all 3 are involved backstage that is great news.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



Starbuck said:


> I actually don't believe this but....I think.....I think I'm actually excited about something in wrestling!!!!!!!!!!!! 8*D What's going on lol? Those video promos own and the best part about them is that they don't feel very WWE-ish. They feel _different_ somehow and my guess is that they were produced by the Full Sail students rather than the regular WWE guys which I like. They don't look as polished as usual and I really like that. This NXT feels, dare I say it, a little Raw lol and rough around the edges. It's legitimately fresh which compared to everything else in WWE these days is such a fucking breath of fresh air. The talent is there, the new aura is there, JR AND WILLIAM REGAL ARE THERE, Trips is fully in charge and Vince is nowhere near this. People, I think we can actually allow ourselves to get slightly excited about this tbh. The future is now.


I'll keep an open mind but I've watched too many poorly planned concepts/storylines on WWE programming to really get excited. Anything that has potential will very likely get squashed quickly by mismanagement.

That being said, anything that gets The Ascension and Graves/Carter on TV is a good thing. With the tag division being completely lackluster, these are two teams that would completely change the division.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



Dirk Pepper said:


> Bo Dallas was interviewed in front of the NXT Ring in that package, similar to how they used to introduce the new NXT stars whereas Richie Steamboat was interviewed in a style similar to the DVDs.
> 
> Either Bo Dallas was ready to go for a previous season of NXT and they pulled him or the Steamboat interview was on his Dad's DVD or something similar.


Bo was set to be on the second season but was pulled late in the process when a decision was made not to have any "under-agers" touring with the wwe - Bo was 19 at the time I believe.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

So will the FCW title still be there or will they're not even be titles now?


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

So, who won the season?


----------



## DaftFox

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

So is Triple H in full control of this show now? As in he's the Vince of NXT?


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

@David Banner
Look it up, it's stated numerous times in the thread; It's not like its 20 pages long.

@VladMan2012 
No one. Titus O'Shit had a million "Redemption" points, though nothing happened with that.

@DaftFox
I guess so. The less Vince has to do with it the better.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Ah, Titus, rode on Hornswoggle's back to gain Redemption Points and fan support, only to turn heel (and still suck) right after they dropped the points thing.


----------



## Dug2356

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I Believe Bateman was awarded the Season wasent he ?. I Feel like there was a segment where he said he won nxt and still dident get on Smackdown or something to that effect a few weeks back.


----------



## Sentz12000

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I'm excited about this. I always hear about these young guys coming up and now, they should actually put on some entertaining matches. Who knows? Maybe WWE could experiment with putting some of the show characters in the pre-show matches before a PPV to gauge the fans interest in the whole NXT program and gain more viewers that way. Rhodes as the GM, JR and Regal on commentary, HHH in charge with the other three having some sort of say in the program? Feels to me like this entire show is almost a test to see how HHH and guys like Regal can do in a new role so the future is in good hands once Vince finally steps down.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I guess Titus and Darren won, seeing as how they're on Smackdown


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

The new NXT show has a very "indy" feel to it.


----------



## erikstans07

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



Aid180 said:


> :yes
> 
> Ever since they got rid of the stories I was disappointed. Now they are finally debuting the New NXT. I can't wait to see what Seth Rollins can do after these few years in developmental. *I haven't seen a Tyler Black match since ROH on HDnet.*


You've been missing out. He's had a few great series of matches with Ambrose, Cesaro, Steamboat and Sandow, from what I've seen. Also, I think he's had one or two with Ohno.

To respond to the OP... HELL YEAH! I'm pretty excited about the new NXT


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



CaptainObvious said:


> That being said, anything that gets *The Ascension* and Graves/Carter on TV is a good thing. With the tag division being completely lackluster, these are two teams that would completely change the division.


They better keep them together if/when they go up to raw/smackdown, their entrance is the greatest thing ever


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



Zankman Jack said:


> ^^
> It ended in September-ish, as I said before.


I seem to remember Matt Striker talking about an episode a few months back being the one year anniversary of NXT Redemption, so no, it didn't end in September. The show may have had a different type of format, but it was still 'NXT Redmption'.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



Bullydully said:


> I seem to remember Matt Striker talking about an episode a few months back being the one year anniversary of NXT Redemption, so no, it didn't end in September. The show may have had a different type of format, but it was still 'NXT Redmption'.


I clearly stated (and I was not the only one) that the format on NXT changed; Drastically. 

1st you had NXT: Redemption which was just like the other NXT seasons, with points, pros and rookies. 
After that you had a fantastic show written by two talented writers who, thankfully, weren't told what to do by Vince/they weren't supervised really. It had cool storylines and good booking; In that sense it was like RAW or SD!, but with different stars and, again, actual good booking.
Finally you have a short period (like yesterday's episode) which is basically Superstars 2.0; They dropped the storylines and it features weird and bad booking... Khali and Zeke squashed tag team opponents two weeks in a row, 'nuff said.
This week's episode actually had matches and booking that made sense, so I'm guessing the two writers got one more chance to book things. 

It may have kept the name but the show changed drastically.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Usos tore shit up. Good ME. (Y)


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35ThqvU7mAk

anyone know the name of the finisher Tyler Reks used on Showtime this week? it at about 13.30.. in the above clip.

I like it and not seen it used before..


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

It was still the same show though


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

You mean the move he used on Bateman?

He calls it Killjoy. I asked him on Twitter the first time he used it. His Wikipedia also says so now. 
Technically, it's a gutwrench (Canadian) backbreaker rack into a DDT. It's a sweet move.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> You mean the move he used on Bateman?
> 
> He calls it Killjoy. I asked him on Twitter the first time he used it. His Wikipedia also says so now.
> Technically, it's a gutwrench (Canadian) backbreaker rack into a DDT. It's a sweet move.


Yeah Bateman sorry.. I like it, very sweet.. some nice moves coming from the new generation,


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



chr1st0 said:


> They better keep them together if/when they go up to raw/smackdown, their entrance is the greatest thing ever


Quite interested to see them, i met Ken Cameron, a few years ago at a mates wedding just before he left for the states...


----------



## Flyboy78

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

What I want to know is if they start airing from the episodes taped yesterday, disregarding the previous taping? Or we get all eight shows currently in the can?


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



chr1st0 said:


> They better keep them together if/when they go up to raw/smackdown, their entrance is the greatest thing ever


Their entrance is the most seizure inducing thing ever, but holy crap Conor O Brien looks intimidating in his Ascension gear.

Edit: Here you go


----------



## dxbender

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



Flyboy78 said:


> What I want to know is if they start airing from the episodes taped yesterday, disregarding the previous taping? Or we get all eight shows currently in the can?


This might suck how what happens on NXT might be out of sync with what happens in WWE. Look at FCW, stuff that airs, is stuff that was taped a few weeks ago. So someone could have debut on smackdown yet still be shown weekly on FCW.

Hopefully same thing doesn't happen with NXT.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



PoisonMouse said:


> Their entrance is the most seizure inducing thing ever, but holy crap Conor O Brien looks intimidating in his Ascension gear.
> 
> Edit: Here you go


The Ascension is the best gimmick right now in WWE. It needs to be on Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I'd like to see another person or two added to the Ascension. Paige and Rick Victor would fit based on looks (and that they're both highly skilled).


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I would rather have had them have non-regular dude names. However I think they'll get over huge and will be on the main roster and even tag champs in no time.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Well, sticking with the names will keep idiots from trying to be clever by chanting "Conor" during his matches.


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



PoisonMouse said:


> Their entrance is the most seizure inducing thing ever, but holy crap Conor O Brien looks intimidating in his Ascension gear.
> 
> Edit: Here you go


That man scared the living shit out of me after the match. We were roaring along with them and he just stood on the edge of ring and looked at us.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Personally I would add an NXT Championship and NXT Tag Team Championship but I'm not sure if they will have enough time for that.


----------



## erikstans07

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



Flyboy78 said:


> What I want to know is if they start airing from the episodes taped yesterday, disregarding the previous taping? Or we get all eight shows currently in the can?


They will not just scrap the first tapings. They will air everything they have taped so far. Why would they just skip airing the first tapings?


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



TheSupremeForce said:


> I'd like to see another person or two added to the Ascension. Paige and Rick Victor would fit based on looks (and that they're both highly skilled).


They need a valet since Eddie's daughter is now the new Lady Gaga apparently.


----------



## chicosantana

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

So when is the first new show airing in the UK on Sky?


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I can't wait for it, NXT was boring.


----------



## stonefort

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Excited to see the new NXT.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

i'm going to keep my eye out on the other ziggler, he has a lot of charisma yet is still new to wrestling.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



JoseBxNYC said:


> They need a valet since Eddie's daughter is now the new Lady Gaga apparently.


Eh, I'm sure they'll realize how dumb that whole thing is soon enough.

(I hope)


----------



## keith133

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



NikkiSixx said:


> Eh, I'm sure they'll realize how dumb that whole thing is soon enough.
> 
> (I hope)


she wrestled on the nxt tapings she was wearing her normal ring gear so i think they dropped the lady gaga thing


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Phew. Thank god.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



keith133 said:


> she wrestled on the nxt tapings she was wearing her normal ring gear so i think they dropped the lady gaga thing


This is her normal ring gear - 










I still think she's trying to be Gaga-esque.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

The blue lipstick went way too far. Other than that, I could live with the look.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

AT LEAST they toned it down. The blue lipstick and bright white eyeshadow was way too far. I hope even with this gimmick, they allow her to keep the whole Guerrero thing going like she did in FCW with the three amigos and the Gory bomb etc.

No Brian Christopher style "NOPE, SHE'S NOT RELATED TO ANYONE" please.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Wow, the Ascension has a very epic entrance, reminds me of Taker, except more modern. I'd be all in for them beeing the stable to lead the tag team division, they would get over easier than the other random tag teams since they have a gimmick, which looks nice, their FCW promos were produced pretty profesionally. Shows what giving some guys personalities can do for them imo. They're not all too good in the ring though lol, but that can be fixed I guess.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Conor's a solid worker. The Ascension's biggest problem is that they never get actual matches that last longer than two minutes.


----------



## Chris22

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I'm excited to see all the new talent, especially the new Divas!


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

To be honest I'm looking forward to this more than any current event in WWE. More than HHH/Lesnar.


----------



## Chris22

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

^Definitely more then HHH/Lesnar, me too!


----------



## Mr Habanero

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Bad news, guys:

According to PWI Insider:



> WWE has removed all listings and links for WWE NXT on their website, so it appears the rebranded version of the series, featuring mostly WWE developmental talents, will not be made available online officially by the company.


http://www.pwinsider.com/article/69448/bad-news-for-those-looking-forward-to-wwe-nxt.html?p=1


----------



## BrianAmbrose

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



Mr Habanero said:


> Bad news, guys:
> 
> According to PWI Insider:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/69448/bad-news-for-those-looking-forward-to-wwe-nxt.html?p=1


Or since it's a reboot they are just repudiating the website and roster until it premiers.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

That site is real stupid, cause WWE even confirmed themselves that a new NXT is airing(even aired promos for guys on the show), and for the countries that actually air NXT on TV, still advertise the new NXT airing on tv.

So just cause those people who report it don't watch NXT and live in USA, doesn't mean the show won't air, and that other countries that actually get it on tv won't see it

And if they removed the links...how does the site still work....

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

NXT is going to "air" but it doesn't sound like the WWE is going to bother putting it on their own website, which would confirm that they were talking out of their asses when claiming how it was an "upgrade." JR basically said the same thing in his blog (about it not airing on .com).


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

My thinking is maybe they are going to put the episodes on YouTube and air it 'live' on there exclusively?


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



D.M.N. said:


> My thinking is maybe they are going to put the episodes on YouTube and air it 'live' on there exclusively?


If it's this, that would be great because YouTube streams videos much faster & better quality for me than WWE.com


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Don't watch FCW but will give the New NXT a watch this week. Gonna miss the crazy storyline though.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

WWE is probably going to put NXT/FCW on the WWE network as an exclusive show. And I think that would be a good move since it could convince some people to pay for the network instead of giving it away on the website for free. WWE.com already has Superstars that can bring viewers to the website.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Trying to hold things back for the "Network" hasn't exactly worked all that well to this point. I always assumed that's why NXT: Redemption lasted so long AND why Superstars faded from TV in the US. 

Is the WWE even any closer to getting their network running than they were a year ago? They've utterly failed thus far and it's not even going yet.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Is the WWE even any closer to getting their network running than they were a year ago? They've utterly failed thus far and it's not even going yet.


Supposedly WWE is closer and they are waiting to announce everything at once instead of each part of the deal seperately. If that's the case, they would announce their whole programming slate at once. It's easier to air something they already have than try to come up with original concepts at the last minute to fill up airtime.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I agree with that reasoning, but I don't see how simply not airing something (in this case NXT online) because they're "saving it" is going to help them. That's basically like pretending it doesn't exist until they get something going and then expecting people to be interested in a product that's been going on for weeks/months/whatever. There's no good reason for not uploading it to .com, UNLESS it's going to be uploaded to their YouTube page, but I haven't heard anything about that happening either.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

The job show with maybe one good match a week just turned into the wrestling show with many great matches to come.


----------



## Mr Habanero

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

More news from 411mania.com



> Check out the listing…
> 
> * Rick Victor vs. Bo Dallas
> * Connor O'Brian and Kenneth Cameron vs. C.J. Parker and Mike Dalton
> * Damien Sandow vs. Jason Jordan
> * Michael McGillicutty vs. Tyson Kidd
> 
> - This episode was part of the May 17th tapings at Full Sail University. At this time, there is no confirmation if this will air on YouTube or not. WWE removed all NXT links from their actual website, but there continues to be an NXT section on Youtube. Last week on NXT, they mentioned that the show would continue to air on Youtube. The show will continue airing in international markets that previously aired NXT.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Hoping this show does well. Looking forward to seeing the Ascension.


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

PLEASE if you have any love for yourself, watch Kidd/McG. Best match they've had so far.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Is this show airing on YouTube?


----------



## just1988

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

*Anybody know if they have released the new season of NXT yet or when it will be available to watch? I remember it being on tuesdays in the past but have a feeling they've changed days to wednesday now?*


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



just1988 said:


> *Anybody know if they have released the new season of NXT yet or when it will be available to watch? I remember it being on tuesdays in the past but have a feeling they've changed days to wednesday now?*


I thought NXT was always Wednesday?

Anyways I believe NXT airs tomorrow.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

NXT had been getting uploaded whenever they got around to it on Wednesdays, but don't hold your breath. You might be at the mercy of someone uploaded onto YouTube (ala FCW) since I haven't heard much to indicate the WWE is actually going to bother.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

In the words of Booker T.. NXT.. *TO-NIGHT*

is it?


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



WashingtonD said:


> In the words of Booker T.. NXT.. *TO-NIGHT*
> 
> is it?


For everywhere but America, yeah. America? Maybe.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

NXT airs tomorrow in Canada(5PM EST and again at 8PM EST)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



dxbender said:


> NXT airs tomorrow in Canada(5PM EST and again at 8PM EST)


Yeah, it was mentioned on the score. Heard at 8, but if it comes on at 5 and I am at home to watch it, I will check it out. (Y) So far it just looks like an exhibition of matches and no storylines, hopefully they can develop some.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I don't think the 6th season of NXT will feature ANY storylines...which is good because the storylines they tried to do in the fifth season for the most part SUCKED.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



GCA-FF said:


> I don't think the 6th season of NXT will feature ANY storylines...which is good because the storylines they tried to do in the fifth season for the most part SUCKED.


If there is storylines, it'll probably be really simple stories, such as "Even though you won the last match, I'll win the next one" or "This guy picked up the upset victory last time and now it's time for the rematch!" Simple feuds like that.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



GCA-FF said:


> I don't think the 6th season of NXT will feature ANY storylines...which is good because the storylines they tried to do in the fifth season for the most part SUCKED.


You're aware that most of us liked the storylines, which were not supervised and created by Vince, but rather by two independent writers with no restrictions?

Ever since NXT Season 5 dropped the stupid challenge aspect it became amusing... Sure, a lot of it was pretty corny but it was different and fresh, and the booking itself made sense, unlike what we often see on the main show?


----------



## AirTroublein619

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I don't know if this has been posted, but NXT has been removed from wwe.com and YouTube. I have no idea what this means, but I thought I'd post it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Apparently the show might not air this week. WWE has pulled any mention of NxT.


----------



## AzureShark

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

NXT is airing today in Australia at 3:30 p.m. Same day and time as always.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I'm hoping NXT follows FCW format, cause FCW was real great to watch every week.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



AzureShark said:


> NXT is airing today in Australia at 3:30 p.m. Same day and time as always.


Could you please tell the station? I remember a while back people would stream the Smackdown's on FOX8 from over there.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Apparently the show might not air this week. WWE has pulled any mention of NxT.


The WWE never had any intention of putting any effort into airing the new NXT itself. Their claims of elevating anything were typical spin control lies. The people who could already watch NXT on tv will still be able to do so, simply because there's already a contract in place. 

The rest of us will have to hope some kind soul uploads NXT in the same way that they usually uploaded FCW, since that's what NXT is now: FCW with a shiny arena.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

The arena is quite shiny. I know it's pointless but I'm really looking forward to this program.


----------



## Flyboy78

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Getting concerned now that we're going to be getting WWE's brand of flakiness and NXT will probably not even materialise this week.


----------



## hadoboy

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

NXT (the new one) did air over here in Australia today!  But don't ask me what happened or what episode aired, as I just switched over it for a brief second to see if it was the new NXT and it was.


----------



## hadoboy

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



Tree Of WOAH! said:


> Could you please tell the station? I remember a while back people would stream the Smackdown's on FOX8 from over there.


I know it's a bit late, but for future references it still does air on Fox 8, all the WWE action still airs on Fox 8 over here in Aussie Land.


----------



## Outlaw91

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

so did anyone watch the new nxt?


----------



## just1988

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

If anyone does find a link on youtube I'd appreciate a post with it on here


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

We should make NxT trend worldwide on twitter. That would get their attention.....


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

NXT did trend worldwide last week. The WWE only acknowledges the trends that they want to anyway.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

The website/forum I usually check, DesiRulez, regularly posts everything, even stuff like TNA Explosion and WWE Bottomline...

They posted a NXT 6/20/2012 thread, however, instead of the first post containing links or "Links coming soon", it just says "NXT will not air anymore".


----------



## lisa12000

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Its airing in the UK tonight (well at 1am tomorrow to be exact)cant wait to see it tbh


----------



## chicosantana

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

For anyone in the UK

*The New NXT will air tonight/Fri morning at 1am on Sky Sports*

It is also repeated before Raw on Mon night/tues morning


----------



## TheKman

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Pretty disappointed it didn't air... really wanted to see the new NXT arena, alongside the fresh talent..ahh well it'll show up eventually


----------



## Australian

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

not long just finished watching it,i liked what i saw


----------



## Gn1212

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

link please


----------



## The XL

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Yeah, if anyone could upload or post a link to it, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Expect more uploads when it airs here in the UK and Europe, which is tonight. It's only aired in Aus at the moment.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I never cared about NXT before, but I'm very pumped about tonight's episode! (At 8 PM on The Score)


----------



## ThisIzLeon

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I found some links to the show !

Part 1
http://rockingv.info/media/youtube.php?v=nKUjO6zk6fk

Part 2
http://rockingv.info/media/youtube.php?v=iLBuL2k6YVY

Part 3
http://rockingv.info/media/youtube.php?v=GgF46yCXBIM

Part 4
http://rockingv.info/media/youtube.php?v=VJxPgHtRjLc


All the links are working, Enjoy everyone !


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

NXT's new opening theme is Welcome Home by Coheed. Holy crap!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just watched the first NXT 2.0 episode.

I LOVE the new production. It's like FCW with NXT Season 1's budget.

Then again, it was pretty much a fusion dance of FCW and NXT. The old NXT rivalries (Curtis/Bateman, Henning/Kidd) were still there, but with a bunch of new guys.

And the video packages.... Oh man, fantastic. I even like the opening. It even sold me on Bo Rotundo, and I don't even LIKE Bo.

The matches were pretty good. Henning and Kidd got quite a bit of time.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



ThisIzLeon said:


> I found some links to the show !
> 
> Part 1
> http://rockingv.info/media/youtube.php?v=nKUjO6zk6fk
> 
> Part 2
> http://rockingv.info/media/youtube.php?v=iLBuL2k6YVY
> 
> Part 3
> http://rockingv.info/media/youtube.php?v=GgF46yCXBIM
> 
> Part 4
> http://rockingv.info/media/youtube.php?v=VJxPgHtRjLc
> 
> 
> All the links are working, Enjoy everyone !


Thank you for the links.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Well, episode one kind of stunk. The main event was good, but still the weakest Kidd/McGillicutty I've seen. Bateman and Curtis would fun, but they always have been. The Ascension and Bray Wyatt promos were the next best parts. 

None of the other "matches" should even count. Bo might be the worst speaker in the company.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Is this available on WWE.com?


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Not only is Bo the worst talker in the company. He has one of the worst looks as well. Not impressed by him at all.

The highlights were definitely the Ascension & Bryan Wyatt promo.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Is this available on WWE.com?


No.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

And what was wrong with the commentary? JR and Regal were always great together in FCW, but I found them rambling and generally underwhelming during this NXT. Then again, other than the main event they had nothing to work with.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official General NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Not only is Bo the worst talker in the company. He has one of the worst looks as well. Not impressed by him at all.


I have to agree. I'm not impressed by his promos or in ring ability. It seems like WWE is going to push Bo on NXT, but I honestly don't see his appeal. And he seriously has to stop using the spear as his finisher. It looks completely awkward when he does it.

The Ascension is going to be huge if WWE books them on Raw or Smackdown. They completely stood out.

I found a lot of the over the top camera angles distracting. It was hard to tell what was going on since it wasn't focused in on the action. Now I know why it's not online at WWE.com since the camera work is below par.


----------



## RiverFenix

Interesting first show. Dug the actual opening, but not the Regal voiced mumbo jumbo about reaching for the stars and daring to be great stuff. 

Bo Dallas came off terribly. His introduction promo was weak - very NXT earlier season type and were blown out of the water by all others. His match with Victor was a squash, and his spear was weaker than usual. Even Ross and Regal seemed off during this match. What exactly is his character? 

Seth Rollins, emo with a neckbeard? He's basically the new Jeff Hardy is seems with all his dimestore philosophizing. I think he'll do well enough given his indie fan base. 

Ascension promo was sort of amateur in the production but solid enough I guess. I think Cameron will be the break out of the two eventually. Match was a nothing squash - Total Elimination will be a much better finisher for them. Ascension could be big on the main roster right now. Future tag champs if booked right. Folks like the spooky shit and big entrances.

That Bray Wyatt promo was golden. That could have been on Raw or Smackdown and not been out of place. 

Bateman and Curtis never did anything for me. Curtis could have something in his "weird" character though, just not there yet. Bateman was much better on his NXT original season. Now he's just spinning his wheels and offers nothing. 

Kidd vs McGillacutty was a solid match, but we've all seen better from them. A bit too long for my liking given the earlier squashes - I would have liked to see another competitive match elsewhere. 

Ross and Regal rounded into form by the end. I don't like female ring announcers - hopefully that is changed, Chris Russo is very good and would be an improvement over Lillian, they should use him.


----------



## erikstans07

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Parts 2 and 4 have been removed  Liked what I saw in parts 1 and 3 tho. The show has a good look. Can't wait to see Ambrose, Rollins, Ohno, Cesaro, etc on there.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

What time does NXT start on Sky Sports


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



AntMan said:


> What time does NXT start on Sky Sports


1am.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



PoisonMouse said:


> 1am.


Thanks


----------



## East

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgdGa80r5Wo&feature=channel&list=UL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBszx3jGGAw&feature=channel&list=UL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR_1V9BrVLM&feature=channel&list=UL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U1fdlBlnSI&feature=channel&list=UL

Enjoy.

After such a shitty Raw this week, I'm glad this has delivered. The whole show minus the Bo Dallas promo (which was terrible) is absolutely awesome.
Bray Wyatt's promo in part 3 is amaaazing.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



PoisonMouse said:


> NXT's new opening theme is Welcome Home by Coheed. Holy crap!


Woah! Finally a good theme on WWE TV! Cannot wait to watch this show tonight!


----------



## TheKman

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Yo thanks for the links East...more thoughts shortly


----------



## Deebow

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

The Bray Wyatt vignette was pretty awesome.


----------



## the fox

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

so the show will only be available on tv outside the us?
not even on wwe.com or wwe youtube channel?


----------



## Heel

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

The Bray Wyatt vignette/promo is brilliant. One of the best new gimmicks in the business. Posted it in the Bray Wyatt thread but might as well post it here too. It starts at 2:40.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Almost all of the good stuff happens in the second half of the show. Bo is garbage.


----------



## Korvin

The first episode of the new NXT was okay. I expect it to get better once all of this isn't "new".

The Ascension really stood out and I do think that they finally have something with Bray Wyatt (husky harris).

I'm not sold on Bo Dallas though.

Not sure what the point of Damien Sandow doing the same thing that he has been doing on Smackdown was. He shouldn't be on NXT after they have committed to pushing the gimmick that is working on Smackdown.


----------



## barnesk9

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



CaptainObvious said:


> Thank you for the links.





ThisIzLeon said:


> I found some links to the show !
> 
> Part 1
> http://rockingv.info/media/youtube.php?v=nKUjO6zk6fk
> 
> Part 2
> http://rockingv.info/media/youtube.php?v=iLBuL2k6YVY
> 
> Part 3
> http://rockingv.info/media/youtube.php?v=GgF46yCXBIM
> 
> Part 4
> http://rockingv.info/media/youtube.php?v=VJxPgHtRjLc
> 
> 
> All the links are working, Enjoy everyone !


FYI parts 2 or 4 don't work in the US


----------



## ThisIzLeon

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Really enjoyed the show, The Ascension were great, loved the gimmick and entrance.


----------



## TheUMBRAE

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

here is the full show just in case you guys don't want to click to much.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA7MW77ii44&feature=related


----------



## Elstro1988

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Loved it...Dusty Rhodes, JR and Regal which already made it awesome.

Matches a bit short but it looked and felt like old school WWF, less overproduced which is so much better. Ascension - great promo (and another Manc on the roster!) and brilliant entrance.

Curtis/Bateman backstage stuff funny.

Tyson vs. McGillicutty. 5-star outing, PPV quality


----------



## Aid

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Oh my goodness that Ascension entrance looked fantastic. I liked the introduction promo for them too. I also liked Rollins' introduction video as well. So far it looks like a mix of FCW and NXT, which it is. I'm hoping some storylines get added down the line, but a good start.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

That was a great little show. Makes you realise how important having a unique feel to every show really is. Ascension reminded me of Demolition, for some reason. And, man, NXT has been a godsend for McGillicutty. He's really carving out a style for himself in this feud with Kidd, and I'm loving it. (Especially his Perfect-esque rope flip thingy after a Kidd kick.)


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

OK, 2 minutes 14 seconds in and I'm completely fucking sold already lol. That whole opening sequence thing was awesome. Can't wait to actually watch the rest of the show now. I think I'll be able to watch it on my TV too since I have Sky Sports.

EDIT - First thing I hear is Regal and then JR comes out? :mark: :mark: :mark: NXT > RAW lol.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Ascension look very good, I think they're going to get promoted very quick. I actually hope for a surprise debut though for once, would spark a lot of interest in the tag division if they made a surprise debut/interference.

Bray Wyatt/Harris looked drunk.


----------



## AEA

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Watching it now.Watching The Ascension match and loving the new Nxt so definitly gonna be a reguler viewer


----------



## Steve.

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Damn my bloody internet, youtube is taking millenia to load about 3 seconds of video  i know it's on Sky Sports in 2 hours but i want to watch it now (and later too)


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I'm 100% sold on NXT. I've learned more about the characters of Bo Dallas, Seth Rollins, Bray Wyatt (who looks badass as fuck), The Ascension (who also look badass as fuck), Johnny Curtis and Derrick Bateman in 1 episode than I have about Kofi Kingston in 4 fucking years lol. This is great and I'm already looking forward to the next episode. I really can't say enough about how much I enjoyed watching this. From the presentation of the show to the atmosphere to JR and Regal to the actual talent itself, the whole thing is just fresh and exciting. In this rare instance WWE gets a huge (Y) from me here and deservingly so. This is great.


----------



## BrianAmbrose

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

This show is more entertaining then Raw. It's a shame most casuals won't ever get to know these guys unless they appear to get beat up by Tensai, Clay, Cara, Cesaro or Sandow.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I thought the first half of the show was pretty bad. I can't stand Bo. Rollins' hype promo was "okay." There was a freaking Raw Rebound. Dusty is incoherent. 

The second half of the show really picked up, but as a whole, it wasn't even close to being NXT: Redemption or FCW in quality.


----------



## BrianAmbrose

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

part 2 not working? and other full shows online ALREADY being pulled down by WWE? why. they don't even air it on their site or youtube? Are just overseas people allowed to get to know the young talent while USA fans only get to see Cena? makes no sense.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Are the ones getting pulled on YouTube? If that's the case, it's likely the automated screening system YouTube employs. Since there's a big chunk of Raw (Stupid Raw Rebound) in the second part, it probably triggered the system. The same thing sometimes happened to Ryder's YouTube show.


----------



## TheUMBRAE

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Loved the main event Kidd is awesome so is mcgilacuty or however you spell his name. Those two have great chemistry and hopefully they continue their feud from the old NXT on this one.

From the backstage segment with Curtis and Bateman they are also continuing their feud from NXT Redemption. The Ascention promo was great.

I was not impressed with Bo Dallas. Maybe it was because of the short match.


----------



## BrianAmbrose

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Are the ones getting pulled on YouTube? If that's the case, it's likely the automated screening system YouTube employs. Since there's a big chunk of Raw (Stupid Raw Rebound) in the second part, it probably triggered the system. The same thing sometimes happened to Ryder's YouTube show.


They're not getting pulled, just being blocked for U.S. 
Which again I don't get how anybody (no matter who it is WWE, Youtube, or whoever) would say "that's a good idea".
I know they have contracts to fill in other countries, but if they are waiting until they debut it themselves... it's kind of weird for those other countries if a month or two from now they advertise it as "brand new" since they are all going to be accustomed to it already lol.


----------



## rzombie1988

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

I already reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/06/nxt-6202012-new-nxt.html

Everything was pretty good, but it's hard to believe that NXT is anything but a curse for alot of these guys.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Ok so the opening theme for this is "Welcome Home" by Coheed and Cambria.

I think this is my new favourite show


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



BrianAmbrose said:


> There not getting pulled, just being blocked for U.S.
> Which again I don't get how anybody (no matter who it is WWE, Youtube, or whoever) would say "that's a good idea".
> I know they have contracts to fill in other countries, but if they are waiting until they debut it themselves... it's kind of weird for those other countries if a month or two from now they advertise it as "brand new" since they are all going to be accustomed to it already lol.


That sort of automated blocking happens on YouTube all the time. I didn't say that I support it (because it's stupid), but it doesn't mean the WWE is actively doing it. I still imagine it's because of the Raw Rebound (which fell in part two of the first upload that got blocked). Ryder's had several videos blocked for the same reason even though he clearly had permission. It's an automated system.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I guess things will only pick up from here. I thought I was gonna see Sofia vs Paige, was really what I was most interested in seeing. Kidd vs mcgillicutty was GREAT.


----------



## BrianAmbrose

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



TheSupremeForce said:


> That sort of automated blocking happens on YouTube all the time. I didn't say that I support it (because it's stupid), but it doesn't mean the WWE is actively doing it. I still imagine it's because of the Raw Rebound (which fell in part two of the first upload that got blocked). Ryder's had several videos blocked for the same reason even though he clearly had permission. It's an automated system.


Hmm. Just a random question that you may or may not know the answer for. But a lot of times videos get blocked or deleted for having songs in them. Even though they obviously have permission from Coheed and Cambria what stops them from being pulled. That's something I've always wondered.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



BrianAmbrose said:


> Hmm. Just a random question that you may or may not know the answer for. But a lot of times videos get blocked or deleted for having songs in them. Even though they obviously have permission from Coheed and Cambria what stops them from being pulled. That's something I've always wondered.


I would guess that they'd get a pass as long as Coheed and Cambria didn't have any sort of intellectual properties arrangement with YouTube. If the owners of something don't care, YouTube has no reason to care. That's a guess. I'm not an expert on such things, but it would make sense. It's why there are a billion songs on YouTube attached to an even bigger number of videos. 

The problem NXT is having now is that the WWE is using YouTube's automated screening process (or whatever it actually is) to block things that contain stuff from Raw/Smackdown/PPV's/etc.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*

Just watching the "redebut" episode now. Thoughts to follow.


----------



## Chr1st0

Bray Wyatt video was amazing.

The Ascension's one was pretty cool too, their entrance reminded me of DX with the cuts, really looking forward to more of them.

Both of them being on NxT and not on either "main" show is a bit disappointing though, can't see them ever putting such different gimmicks on there either 

I enjoyed Curtis as well.

It's looking good so far anyway, hopefully it develops fully now


----------



## JoseBxNYC

The Ascension need to change their name. Nobody is going to be scared of two guys named Conor O'Brein and Kenneth Cameron


----------



## TheSupremeForce

I'm afraid of Conor. The guy is legitimately scary looking.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

I absolutely love the commentary.


----------



## Shepard

Things feel kinda rough around the edges imo, but I did like it.

Bo's opening promo was good, but the match was dull and promo after was bad. I like Bo though and I hope he improves. He definitely still needs work though. Rollins' video package was good too, made him sound decent for the first time I can remember.

I preferred the Ascensions debut videos in FCW tbh, I liked them on the scaffolding or w/e but the promo was kinda just ok. I like their tag team finisher though and think they'll be fine. I really dig O'Briens laugh to srs face thing too, I don't get how people say Cameron is easily the standout.

Bray Wyatt was easily the highlight of the entire episode and one of my favourite characters in wrestling right now. I really hope they keep it up with him.

Bateman/Curtis is meh, but I could think of a lot worse things than those two continuing to feud.

McGillicuty/Kidd was good but I'd agree not their best work. Definitely a good main event match though, which was needed considering the others were just squash matches to introduce guys. Hopefully once they get past introducing everyone they go back giving people stories. I like that they're bringing all these guys up but I really hope its not just a lot of matches and then only one or two backstage things like this week. I suppose its a wait and see thing but I do think this will become a solid show once they get everything out of the way in terms of introductions.

Oh and Regal and JR felt awkward throughout. Hopefully it's one of those things that just picks up as it goes. I think JR is only doing main events anyway eventually and if they have enough to work with they'll make it work.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: New NXT Starting Next Week*



Starbuck said:


> I'm 100% sold on NXT. I've learned more about the characters of Bo Dallas, Seth Rollins, Bray Wyatt (who looks badass as fuck), The Ascension (who also look badass as fuck), Johnny Curtis and Derrick Bateman in 1 episode than I have about Kofi Kingston in 4 fucking years lol. This is great and I'm already looking forward to the next episode. I really can't say enough about how much I enjoyed watching this. From the presentation of the show to the atmosphere to JR and Regal to the actual talent itself, the whole thing is just fresh and exciting. In this rare instance WWE gets a huge (Y) from me here and deservingly so. This is great.


I think we can thank Triple H for this. I believe it was his idea to make NXT the new FCW.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Shepard said:


> Things feel kinda rough around the edges imo, but I did like it.
> 
> Bo's opening promo was good, but the match was dull and promo after was bad. I like Bo though and I hope he improves. He definitely still needs work though. Rollins' video package was good too, made him sound decent for the first time I can remember.


I agree that Bo's promo package was very nice imo. But after the match was indeed cringe worthy. I suppose that could change as time goes on. I preferred Bo's video promo over Seth's, won't take anything away from Seth's promo thou.

I am still enjoying Johnny Curtis, got a nice gimmick going on.


----------



## CaptainObvious

TheSupremeForce said:


> I'm afraid of Conor. The guy is legitimately scary looking.


The gimmick they chose for O'Brien is perfect for him. The only thing I question is how far he can go with it on PG programming. It will be interesting to see how he can keep it fresh and interesting but he's someone that I think will have one of the best transitions from FCW to NXT to Smackdown or Raw. 

As for Cameron, he's OK but I think O'Brien is the standout. He's someone that commands attention when he's in the ring while Cameron tends to just be there.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

I've liked Conor since he was originally on NXT (Well, maybe not the rat gimmick), but I agree that his current act is perfect for him. I have to assume that people want to label Cameron as the "standout" because he's the unknown (as in not having used several gimmicks in the WWE world already), but Conor certainly does standout more.


----------



## Swark

I think the Damien Sandow bit was filmed before they decided to get behind him like they have done.


----------



## Von Doom

Not impressed by Damien Sandow being billed from "Panto Allo, California", should be Palo Alto. Dumb bitch ring announcer should be fired for that, having been to Palo Alto I can vouch for it being a beautiful place, doesn't deserve the wrong name.

All in all they showcased most of their young talent very well, like SHEP pointed out it does feel rough around the edges but they have me looking forward to next week.


----------



## X-Train

The Ascension and especially Bray Wyatt need to be on Raw or Smackdown. I'd love the Ascension to come take the titles from the "fun loving child friendly" Kofi and R-Truth (even if i am a R-Truth fan). As for Bray Wyatt if you've seen any of his promos you know he needs to be on one of the main shows


----------



## Cre5po

Enjoyed NXT more than I did RAW - bizarre saying that but Regal and JR were great on commentary and it was a tad refreshing compared to the usual RAWs (Prior to this I hadn't seen NXT for over 2 years)


----------



## Kling Klang

Good to hear JR again he really makes the product more important and is great in putting over the talent same as regal.I do not watch fcw so its my first time seeing many of these guys.First episode was decent enough and the main event was good.


----------



## dxbender

Can we get a new thread for the new nxt instead of using this old one(with 30+ pages).

Either way, NXT was real great. Other than Curtis-Bateman segment, whole show was great. From the opening video, to the main event match, it was real good. Ascension better make it on Raw/SD. That was one of the best debut videos I've ever seen in WWE.


----------



## PoisonMouse

Yeah, I second a new NXT thread.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

dxbender said:


> Can we get a new thread for the new nxt instead of using this old one(with 30+ pages).
> 
> Either way, NXT was real great. Other than Curtis-Bateman segment, whole show was great. From the opening video, to the main event match, it was real good. Ascension better make it on Raw/SD. That was one of the best debut videos I've ever seen in WWE.


To each his own. I actually thought Bateman/Curtis was the best part of the show. Some of the promo vids were good. The main event was good (but not the best match those two guys have had together). Bo was abysmal.


----------



## stonefort

Nice production values for a show they won't even air in the US.
Maybe this is a test to see how big the American IWC really is and how many will jump through the hoops to find NXT posted online somewhere.


----------



## Kling Klang

Yeah Bo promo after match was awkward to say the least.


----------



## Emberdon

dxbender said:


> Can we get a new thread for the new nxt instead of using this old one(with 30+ pages).


I agree we need a new official thread.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

They should just merge the current New Nxt Thread with this one.

So I guess we getting Seth Rollins next week?


----------

